# Mandy Megathread: TE's Amanda



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Now that she's officially been announced as signed to NXT and is filming for Total Divas, figured I'd start a Megathread about her!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

This is probably @Torrie/Trish Lover's favorite megathread


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Already my favorite megathread :banderas


Amanda is sexy as fuck.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

bama4


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so everyone just gets a megathread now, bitch hasn't done anything yet.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

She reminds me of Trish Stratus in 2000-2002 !


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Does she still do Periscopes?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sexy stuff. Time will tell if she's the next Trish Stratus or the next Kelly Kelly.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Does she still do Periscopes?


I don't think so.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> I don't think so.


Oh


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> This is probably @Torrie/Trish Lover's favorite megathread


This and Paige's yes


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HankHill_85 said:


> Sexy stuff. Time will tell if she's the next Trish Stratus or the next Kelly Kelly.


Yet Kelly was not that terrible.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't trust white women with asses-- for the first 100,000 years of human history they had pancake booties then all of a sudden in the last 5 years white women started getting apple booties. I smell some trickery.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't trust white women with asses-- for the first 100,000 years of human history they had pancake booties then all of a sudden in the last 5 years white women started getting apple booties. I smell some trickery.


You don't trust Alexa Bliss? From the looks of it injections are the thing for women nowadays. I'm not saying Alexa had injections.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> You don't trust Alexa Bliss? From the looks of it injections are the thing for women nowadays. I'm not saying Alexa had injections.


So I posted the before shots when Alexa had negative ass and asked if she had injections and everybody called me crazy. It's true that the old photo was from when she was battling Anorexia but the difference is just too big. Don't get me wrong, even if her ass is artificial I would still worship it but natural is always preferable.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So I posted the before shots when Alexa had negative ass and asked if she had injections and everybody called me crazy. It's true that the old photo was from when she was battling Anorexia but the difference is just too big. Don't get me wrong, even if her ass is artificial I would still worship it but natural is always preferable.


 Natural is always better. Whether she got injections or not I still like her. Some may argue that it could her hitting the squat rack


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, she looks really great!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Man if she can learn how to wrestle well we got ourselves the ultimate diva.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bless this thread. <3



Cleavage said:


> so everyone just gets a megathread now, bitch hasn't done anything yet.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Butterface


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Butterface


Ik i just want to eat it all up!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Butterface


So you and Sexton_Sells would kick her out of bed?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> So you and Sexton_Sells would kick her out of bed?


Nah that's what bags are for.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Ready to stan. Hope she's not flop so I can fully supportive.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very hot and definitely not a butterface. Her road is just starting out so we don't know how successful her wrestling related career will be. But the looks part will not be a problem.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LOL at calling Amanda a Butterface. She's a 10.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## aberroncho (Jan 19, 2016)

She is pretty hot, but i think she has too much plastic in her body for such a young woman.

Mandy "Sacs" Really? Let´s go Mandy, Mandy Sucks...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm so down for an Eva/Mandy tag team.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> I'm so down for an Eva/Mandy tag team.


It would be such a trainwreck that would be funny


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> It would be such a trainwreck that would be funny


A trainwreck of mega hotness, creating enough salty tears to flood the oceans and cause a water world.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Butterface? She far from that she gorgeous reminds me of Trish so much. She a rookie so to soon to judge her wrestling but she has time and hopefully will be a good wrsstler.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

She looks great. But does she have any persona or ring work? Remains to be seen. So far it looks like WWE hiring yet another model and hoping they will learn to wrestle and learn to talk.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> She looks great. But does she have any persona or ring work? Remains to be seen. So far it looks like WWE hiring yet another model and hoping they will learn to wrestle and learn to talk.


Gotta start somewhere right? I mean it worked int he past.


----------



## alpacalips (Feb 12, 2016)

This right here is definitely a girl I could get behind... _get behind_

No but seriously she hot af and outta my league.. so watching her on tv should be good times.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Butterface


Wut


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Damn her thighs man, so epic.



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Butterface? She far from that she gorgeous reminds me of Trish so much. She a rookie so to soon to judge her wrestling but she has time and hopefully will be a good wrsstler.


And thats the thing, she could be the next Trish for all anyone knows.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Eva Maryse said:


> Damn her thighs man, so epic.
> 
> 
> 
> And thats the thing, she could be the next Trish for all anyone knows.


i totally agree


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FAP FAP FAP.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

never saw or heard of her in my entire life


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

Phat ass


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jon Donolly (Jul 21, 2015)

She might be my new favorite


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Jon Donolly said:


> She might be my new favorite


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

she is my favorite in nxt


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

She has a nice small ass, 7.1/10


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She did great


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is engaged now


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> She is engaged now


:gameover


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I'm in love with her ass.

So much sexy potential on NXT with Mandy, Eva and Alexa. :zayn3


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> She is engaged now


:rock5 they will probably break up and she will end up banging a fellow wrestler


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 Nice attire


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


As a perennially single guy, maybe someone can explain this for me. Basically any photo I see of a guy with their girl, they're never smiling. Hell, this guy is almost mean-mugging Diego Sanchez style. A lot of the time, I'll see these same guys smiling in pics with their boys. I know if I was with Mandy, I'd be grinning ear to ear.

So what's the deal? Is it the whole "no matter how hot they are, someone's tired of their shit"? Or trying to look tough/macho? Or suppressed gay feelings?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> As a perennially single guy, maybe someone can explain this for me. Basically any photo I see of a guy with their girl, they're never smiling. Hell, this guy is almost mean-mugging Diego Sanchez style. A lot of the time, I'll see these same guys smiling in pics with their boys. I know if I was with Mandy, I'd be grinning ear to ear.
> 
> So what's the deal? Is it the whole "no matter how hot they are, someone's tired of their shit"? Or trying to look tough/macho? Or suppressed gay feelings?


There are people who doesn't like to smile tbh, but that doesn't mean they aren't happy, I know because I am one of them. Hell, look at Mandy, she isn't smiling either, maybe she doesn't like to do it or she is very bad at taking pics


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Rookie of the Year said:


> As a perennially single guy, maybe someone can explain this for me. Basically any photo I see of a guy with their girl, they're never smiling. Hell, this guy is almost mean-mugging Diego Sanchez style. A lot of the time, I'll see these same guys smiling in pics with their boys. I know if I was with Mandy, I'd be grinning ear to ear.
> 
> So what's the deal? Is it the whole "no matter how hot they are, someone's tired of their shit"? Or trying to look tough/macho? Or suppressed gay feelings?


The macho shit maybe? Maybe it's no big deal to him and he's just a confident guy. I'd have a broken jaw too from grinning so hard personally but I know I'd be batting well above my average with PED's composing my entire cellular structure in this case.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

What's with bald guys getting girls so hot :mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


So fine


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

the girl has one helluva booty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

To damn sexy reminds me of Trish so much


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

She's the hottest girl involved with WWE/NXT to me. Unreal..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rabid said:


>


I know this sounds cheesy as fuck, but her smile is amazing. 

And No Flex Zones be damned when you've got a bangin' body like that. :ellen


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She so fine she blow my mind.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Rabid said:


> She's the hottest girl involved with WWE/NXT to me. Unreal..


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Rabid said:


> She's the hottest girl involved with WWE/NXT to me. Unreal..


She is amazing, she was the best part of tough enough, just wish they signed Gigi as well.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday to this beauty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there any recent example how her promo skill progress right now ?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

kamaro011 said:


> Is there any recent example how her promo skill progress right now ?


They are using her on non-Florida live events and is TV ready. So...


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

JCole said:


> They are using her on non-Florida live events and is TV ready. So...


I mean in real Wrestling segment, anyone can do it outside wrestling segment related.

But few can make a crowds in the palm in their hands everytime they speaks on wrestling segment.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy gets on the mic around 4:55.​


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy gets on the mic around 4:55.​


I think she did a good job there. "Enough of this!" "We are reality stars!" "I am a bikini world champion!" 

Her and Eva as a hot bitchy heel duo. :yum:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dell said:


> I think she did a good job there. "Enough of this!" "We are reality stars!" "I am a bikini world champion!"
> 
> Her and Eva as a hot bitchy heel duo. :yum:


That video was better than any women's segment on NXT TV since... since ever!!! Good lord Mandy got a deep ass voice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


The look she gives you when you ask her for a kiss but has lipstick on your cheek.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

next Trish Stratus


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FAP. :woolcock


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


perfect photo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alright brehz i finally get it, Mandy on nXt tonight wearing all gold and THAT ASS:gasm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

My NXT Goddess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Meltzer marking out for her "a la Corey" in one of the latest WOR was hilarious


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

better be on nXt tonight, i need my fix


----------



## Be Brooks (Aug 23, 2016)

:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

Holy Hotness 10/10 is Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

god i love her


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

The Golden Goddess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no updates in 5 days shame on you guys, also who is this bald fuck?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SIDEBOOB


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Amazing :rusev


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cleavage said:


> no updates in 5 days shame on you guys, also who is this bald fuck?


Her fiance lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


Damn she's hot. kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

What she uses as her finisher. This girl is gonna be a star!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Her finisher is great. I mark for her already!










With Mandy, Eva, Alexa and Maryse we have the biggest collection of sexy bitchy heel divas in history.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

oh mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

She's money.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

That pose she does on the ropes reminds me of Summer Rae's

I'm surprised she got the Angels Wings as her finisher but she did it well. I still think she's going to be a blonde Eva Marie but I hope she proves me wrong


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> That pose she does on the ropes reminds me of Summer Rae's
> 
> I'm surprised she got the Angels Wings as her finisher but she did it well. I still think she's going to be a blonde Eva Marie but I hope she proves me wrong


Angels Wings often has less elevation and doesn't stall, and usually features a 1/4 or 1/2 turn. It's more like an implant buster, but with a sitout.

Both lifting underhook facebuster variations though so I'm just being pedantic.

Also, I think she's already surpassed Eva Marie's level in every way.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Billie & Mandy really seem to have hit it off. They might make a decent heel pairing TBH. Worked well for Emma & Dana.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MANDY GOOD LIKE CANDY :woolcock


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


BRUH! kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


:heyman5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She gonna be star.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:yes :rusev

This woman's gonna be a star.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Has she ever had any work done?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

She really needs to be seen in person. Holy moly.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63367682 said:


> Has she ever had any work done?


just her boobs i think


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> just her boobs i think


Lips/mouth/teeth look fake too.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

A shame could've appreciated her more if she didn't have work done.

Still, she's a sight to behold.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Baby got back...


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Hot.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

@december_blue Is that new attire do you know? I can only ever remember seeing her in all gold. I think I like this a lot more.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Crasp said:


> @december_blue Is that new attire do you know? I can only ever remember seeing her in all gold. I think I like this a lot more.


Nope, she's worn this attire a bunch for live events. Yeah, I like it a better than the all good too. Hopefully we'll see her wear this on TV at some point.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


> Nope, she's worn this attire a bunch for live events. Yeah, I like it a better than the all good too. Hopefully we'll see her wear this on TV at some point.


I think I like the white one better.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Dat ass


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Look who gets their own doc https://docs.google.com/document/d/12tJ8NJYeYl61UnAcj3FSnwpECtg7A9QS00UWpfGloBA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

god damn this woman is something else


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

Another I'm crushing on


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this woman is fuckin incredible


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Amazing


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If she keeps improving, then she could very well end up being a dream come true as far as Vince and co are concerned. The ridiculously gorgeous blonde bombshell (which Vince loves) who is charismatic. But she's also got in-ring talent as well, so the wrestling fans are happy as well.

She could literally be the total package, we'll see.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


She is fucking perfect.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

[ame]https://youtu.be/E7xjJ9Xv6tk?t=39s[/ame]


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMw4HuigPfd/?taken-by=mandysacs


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

She has nice tna. Thats about it lol


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> She has nice tna. Thats about it lol


Agree man two in a row


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Agree man two in a row


High five!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Take this L's guys.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Regal Is Besmrched (Nov 16, 2016)

What a wonderful buttocks.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I went through her Instagram It was in the top 5 best experiences of my life


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I was disappointed when she wasn't Peyton & Billie's partner at TO. Where she at yo?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Now I has bias since she is a blond (really Hunter it is not like your sig is full of them) Shut up voices in my head ok back on track but she is better than Eva in ring already and I would argue hotter and if Vince see's it that way she has a very bright future


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

oh mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Crasp said:


> I was disappointed when she wasn't Peyton & Billie's partner at TO. Where she at yo?


Back to just working live events.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Back to just working live events.


The one last night was the first one that's popped up on my Twitter in some time. I guess I should be glad they aren't rushing her. Maybe they've learned from their mistakes. But damn. git ahn mah teh veh.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

tictac0987 said:


>


Fucking love her! wens3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

hot


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She can have all my monies! :done


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i just wanna :zayn3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't know how to embed gifs on the forum so if anyone wants to explain that to me that would be awesome anyways heres the links.

https://gfycat.com/LivelyMellowArchaeopteryx
https://gfycat.com/LightheartedResponsibleGrouse
https://gfycat.com/WhoppingPalatableIndochinahogdeer
https://gfycat.com/EqualBrilliantFinch


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

december_blue said:


>


Is Mandy doing a Photoshoot outside of WWE? If so yes please!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

HoHo said:


> Is Mandy doing a Photoshoot outside of WWE? If so yes please!


Yep! That's what she did.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

PUPPIES!!!!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

10/10


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dat A$$..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

thigh meet on 100


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## elcrack (Oct 10, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Nice !!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Just gorgeous...


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

tictac0987 said:


> Dat A$$..


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She has that "je-ne-sais-quoi" that Maryse, Lana, or Eva Marie have. Don't get me wrong I find other divas very hot like Sasha, Alexa or Becky, but these women have something special about them. They're very "sexual".


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MSMRM001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Mandy Rose is the Golden Goddess. She is the total package. 
She has it all-beauty, talent, skills, style, ring presence and likeability.
Mandy Rose will be the NXT Champion soon.
Once Mandy Rose moves to the WWE she will become the WWE Champion!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MSMRM001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Mandy Rose is P-E-R-F-E-C-T-I-O-N!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSMRM001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Mandy Rose is GORGEOUS.
She has such an angelic, beautiful face!!
Mandy Rose is the GOLDEN GODDESS!!


----------



## MSMRM001 (Jan 15, 2017)

infinity/10
Mandy Rose is P-E-R-F-E-C-T-I-O-N!!!!


----------



## MSMRM001 (Jan 15, 2017)

richyque said:


> She has a nice small ass, 7.1/10



infinity/10
Mandy Rose is P-E-R-F-E-C-T-I-O-N!!!!!!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

MSMRM001 said:


> She is the total package.
> She has it all-beauty, talent, skills, style, ring presence and likeability.


Is she that good in-ring ? She had like two televised matches.

And what do you mean by likeability ? She's a heel so I don't get why fans would like her character.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

incredible


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

:bosstrips


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> She has that "je-ne-sais-quoi" that Maryse, Lana, or Eva Marie have. Don't get me wrong I find other divas very hot like Sasha, Alexa or Becky, but these women have something special about them. They're very "sexual".


I put Alexa,Nikki,and Mella in their as well they have that look about them like I find Liv hot but I don't go dam she is the hottest thing on earth


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Perfection


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://gfycat.com/JoyousInfantileDoctorfish

She was killing the snapchat game today


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

she is so beautiful, amazing body... total package in the looks department.... hope she can wrestle and breakthrough to the main roster at some point


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

MERPER said:


> she is so beautiful, amazing body... total package in the looks department.... hope she can wrestle and breakthrough to the main roster at some point


I want her and Alexa in a tag team


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This woman right here:zayn3


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

i need to see mandy rose getting pinned. gut tells me that she'd look hot taking the cover


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Thick thighs Mandy with braided hair is on another level,....

Oolala


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that thigh meet.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


OMG!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


WOW! kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Where do you keep getting all the live event pictures from?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


>


:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Keep em' coming


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wish I knew how to screenshot snaps, she just posted a smoking hot snap in a denim mini skirt.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


wens3 wens3

You are doing gods work here Blue


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Hottest woman in wrestling.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Hottest woman in wrestling.


Very close if not for me


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Very close if not for me


There are a lot of gorgeous women in the E but something about Mandy puts her above the rest imo, doesn't hurt that im a sucker for blondes either haha


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> There are a lot of gorgeous women in the E but something about Mandy puts her above the rest imo, doesn't hurt that im a sucker for blondes either haha


Look at my list in my sig and you will see a pattern


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nyelator said:


> Very close if not for me


 Gionna and Bliss are tie with mandy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Gionna and Bliss are tie with mandy.


Bliss,Maryse,Carmella,Mandy,and Emma are top five for me


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Top 3; Her, Lana and Maryse change orders every show.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Now _there's_ an appropriate username given the previous pic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's just so gorgeous


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Now _there's_ an appropriate username given the previous pic.


He was ahead of his time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


wens3 :sodone:


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


I wish Billie wrestled in this gear.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


That purple hump...tho


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

https://twitter.com/WWE_MandyRose/status/836277964291571713INSANE strength for someone her size, and she squats more than Nia who's max squat is 300 despite being at least twice as big. A very rare combination of physical beauty and strength, and she does it without looking too muscular. I think I'm falling in love with this woman!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tried to make this a GIF but it's to long so here is the direct link https://www.instagram.com/p/BSEnMHSAqfF/?taken-by=mandysacs


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845713650480504832


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845713650480504832


She's a star...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JFC


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Her a$$ is just insane. Need more of it. Like an every day upload from her haha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

To quote Paul Heyman, It's not a prediction but a spoiler that Mandy will be the next huge superstar from the women's division.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 @Legit BOSS @Cleavage


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS @Cleavage


*New Eva's titties are always lookin good :banderas*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *New Eva's titties are always lookin good :banderas*


New Eva? Shes already a million times better in the ring then Eva ever was lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if Daria tried to make a move on her at some point, they are almost always together (hell, I've seen her more with her than with her boyfriend). And after that video I wouldn't blame her, Mandy is really hot


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if Daria tried to make a move on her at some point, they are almost always together (hell, I've seen her more with her than with her boyfriend). And after that video I wouldn't blame her, Mandy is really hot


hahaha. I'm pretty sure her and daria are roommates


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13
I would love to be Mandy's roomate


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> hahaha. I'm pretty sure her and daria are roommates


I am pretty sure they are roomates as well, but when you have a roomate THAT attractive, I don't know, it would be hard not to hit on her at some point


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am pretty sure they are roomates as well, but when you have a roomate THAT attractive, I don't know, it would be hard not to hit on her at some point


You've corrupted my brain now this is what ima think every time I see a snap with them in it


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AMAZING!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


The diva of tomorrow....


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

tictac0987 said:


> The diva of tomorrow....


To quote Bobby Heenan, she is BEYOND perfection.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

https://twitter.com/ThePrideOfNYC/status/830244877392805888/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPtbdKZwYKc&sns=em









Better powerhouse than Nia.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why isn't she more on TV ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Why isn't she more on TV ?


Maybe because she is still green and they don't want to expose her and make the fans think that she is another pretty girl who can't wrestle, like they did with Liv


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DAMN! :trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah Picturegroove needs to stop with the pic here and there for Mandy. Just give us the full Photo Shoot.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I know I say it every time but her black attire is just the best. Makes her look like a total star.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Mandy Megathread: TE's Amanda (yep she makes me hard yo)*

damn, just imagine maryse giving mandy rose that sexy pin of hers while wearing their hot attires :3


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Mandy Megathread: TE's Amanda (yep she makes me hard yo)*



Gravyv321 said:


>


:StephenA7


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Seriously, how much does she spend a year on outfits, bikinis and sports clothes ? She looks like she has a different one on every picture


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Seriously, how much does she spend a year on outfits, bikinis and sports clothes ? She looks like she has a different one on every picture


1) most are probably given to her for free by a company to model in these posts so they get their product seen by more women

2) many of her photos are from photoshoots themselves so they are likely just supplied by whichever company she's shooting for

keep in mind, for instance, with something like the SI swimsuit issue those women are wearing bikinis provided by various companies not their own


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

tictac0987 said:


>


haha that was hilarious


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Don't know if this was posted already, but this gif is so good I gots to post it..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

tictac0987 said:


> Don't know if this was posted already, but this gif is so good I gots to post it..



Posted it a few pages back but I agree can never get enough of this gif.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She is just perfect. I really hope they bring her to TV soon, need to see her on NXT every week


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy vs Gionna would make the perfect feud on nxt.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She is just perfect. I really hope they bring her to TV soon, need to see her on NXT every week


On one hand I'm eager to see her get on TV more regularly, but on the other I'm glad they aren't rushing her. It's almost like they've learned from past mistakes.


Hope to fuck they don't have her feud with Liv any time soon. She needs to be in there with decent workers for the time being. If they want to have her face Liv at live events that's one thing, but putting that on TV will be bad news for both of them.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

She can lick every calorie of cream off of me


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She can talk too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

december_blue said:


> [/CENTER]


That little tease.

Hope she's in the upcoming tournament. They can build her as the #1 heel in it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> She can talk too.


She's just so perfect. Great mic skills, has the look, is improving. What more could we ask for?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Question for people here who follow NXT much more than I do (which is pretty much all of you):

NXT has an event in Riverside, CA on May 5. That's about an hour from where I live. I'm debating getting tickets but truth is, only reason I'd want to go is to see Mandy.

Are the odds good she'll be on the card? Does she make an appearance at every NXT event or is it sporadic and kind of a crapshoot?

Can anyone let me know what the chances are of seeing her? I'd really appreciate it. For me, it's a waste of money and time to go if she isn't there.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MERPER said:


> Question for people here who follow NXT much more than I do (which is pretty much all of you):
> 
> NXT has an event in Riverside, CA on May 5. That's about an hour from where I live. I'm debating getting tickets but truth is, only reason I'd want to go is to see Mandy.
> 
> ...


Shes used on the majority of live event results I've seen, but you never know.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> She can talk too.


 @Legit BOSS


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> She can talk too.


If WWE can avoid what they've done with Alexa and gradually push her, and let her develop as performer before really getting behind her then they could have a real star with Mandy. Stunningly gorgeous, athletic, good talker, and shows potential in the ring.

So basically HHH keep your hands off Mandy.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> If WWE can avoid what they've done with Alexa and gradually push her, and let her develop as performer before really getting behind her then they could have a real star with Mandy. Stunningly gorgeous, athletic, good talker, and shows potential in the ring.
> 
> So basically HHH keep your hands off Mandy.


Yet again Alexa is not hurt at all by being pushed very few people on here dislike her because of it.
However a Mandy and Alexa pairing would be the shit


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

nyelator said:


> Yet again Alexa is not hurt at all by being pushed very few people on here dislike her because of it.
> However a Mandy and Alexa pairing would be the shit


All I'm saying is with green talents like Mandy they're better off gradually pushing them and letting them develop as opposed to just pushing them to the moon straight away. There's no need to rush everyone to the top.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> All I'm saying is with green talents like Mandy they're better off gradually pushing them and letting them develop as opposed to just pushing them to the moon straight away. There's no need to rush everyone to the top.


When put in those words I agree.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> If WWE can avoid what they've done with Alexa and gradually push her, and let her develop as performer before really getting behind her then they could have a real star with Mandy. Stunningly gorgeous, athletic, good talker, and shows potential in the ring.
> 
> So basically HHH keep your hands off Mandy.


Couldn't agree more. Mandy is as close to a guaranteed superstar that they have, no need to rush her. Let her develop and don't push her too soon. 
She has a combination of strength, beauty and charisma that is a rarity, and she could be huge as the beautiful charismatic powerhouse. They need to be careful with her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


This butt can't be PG13.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok she's top of my list now



















Those abs :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I need her on my television screen asap.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

She had pretty rad hair at the latest house show. Looked like the business.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They really just need to debut her on NXT tapings already, TRIPLE H PLZ


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 She should wear her hair in a ponytail on tv.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Is her gimmick supposed to be a female version of Rocky Horror from the Rocky Horror picture show?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

She is smoking hot. :trips8


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

DAYYYYUMMMM










u guys should imagine being in bed with her, yo


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


 This ring gear looks perfect.

Needs to be on NXT TV now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BehindYou said:


> This ring gear looks perfect.
> 
> Needs to be on NXT TV now.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>





BehindYou said:


> This ring gear looks perfect.
> 
> Needs to be on NXT TV now.


I know. That black gear is just fantastic and makes her look like an absolute star.

I'm so torn 'cause I'm glad they aren't rushing her, because at this rate she'll have quite a lot more experience than most green girls when they get to NXT TV (in the past at least), but at the same time, I just want to see her on TV. Part of the draw of NXT to me was the fact it was (at one time) developmental. I liked seeing how they'd start out and grow.

I still think there's a place for the greener wrestlers on NXT TV, the only problem they fell into before was overly pushing people too early. But I'd still love for them to be on the show :/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Crasp said:


> I know. That black gear is just fantastic and makes her look like an absolute star.
> 
> I'm so torn 'cause I'm glad they aren't rushing her, because at this rate she'll have quite a lot more experience than most green girls when they get to NXT TV (in the past at least), but at the same time, I just want to see her on TV. Part of the draw of NXT to me was the fact it was (at one time) developmental. I liked seeing how they'd start out and grow.
> 
> I still think there's a place for the greener wrestlers on NXT TV, the only problem they fell into before was overly pushing people too early. But I'd still love for them to be on the show :/


Have to agree, while I'd love to see Mandy get TV time, I'm glad they're taking it slow with her and letting her keep developing first.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mango13 said:


>


:tucky:tucky:tucky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

She is majestic.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's so perfect


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUAjNWDA1YZ/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Those legs wens3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Damn Mandy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Shes been real quiet on social media the past like week, sucks haha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WOW! :bow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lol she spilled coffee on her shirt


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Total firestarter! :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> lol she spilled coffee on her shirt


I would spill something on her:curry2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She really does look like a star.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy vs Bliss
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/6dtfv9/mandy_rose_booty/
:sodone :sodone
:sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JFC


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 @Legit BOSS
Couldn't believe nobody posted this


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> @Mango13 @Legit BOSS
> Couldn't believe nobody posted this



it might have been posted, I know I've seen the picture before.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 you probably saw it on her IG.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Man I love her. kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


>


wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


OMFG


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Her thickness is on point.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

What a goddess


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's so perfect.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

yep someone here should probably make a realistic image of maryse pinning this mandy chick. just seeing that image could ruin the pants of every single male here lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Babe of the year.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^which one is the real photo and which did you flip to create the wallpaper? Also, where is the original photo from?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> ^which one is the real photo and which did you flip to create the wallpaper? Also, where is the original photo from?


 https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/6grxg3/mandy_rose/


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

She kind of looks like Margot Robbie.:x


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jericho-79 said:


> She kind of looks like Margot Robbie.:x


She does, great observation.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I just can't. wens3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*GEE-SUS*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T
NY Snowbunny with real cakes.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I hope she let Daria munch her box and :focus was there to film it. I mean, there's one big upside to being a woman with a lesbian roommate and I bet she's taken advantage of it a time or two.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

not that it bothers me per say but I feel like damn save something for your man/husband...do u gotta post all these pics for everybody else to see...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I hope she let Daria munch her box and :focus was there to film it. I mean, there's one big upside to being a woman with a lesbian roommate and I bet she's taken advantage of it a time or two.


 I would faaa.p.. wait what?


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

just realize shes nots a real blonde...minus 1 point for me


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

ecclesiastes10 said:


> not that it bothers me per say but I feel like damn save something for your man/husband...do u gotta post all these pics for everybody else to see...


I know right?

I wonder this everytime I open Instagram, how much does being an Instagram model pay?

Because if they aren't getting paid then they're letting dudes jerk off to them for free and I just don't see what they get out of the deal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I hope she let Daria munch her box and :focus was there to film it. I mean, there's one big upside to being a woman with a lesbian roommate and I bet she's taken advantage of it a time or two.


If only both were hot, I just don't find Daria attractive at all >


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I know right?
> 
> I wonder this everytime I open Instagram, how much does being an Instagram model pay?
> 
> Because if they aren't getting paid then they're letting dudes jerk off to them for free and I just don't see what they get out of the deal.


Some sort of average instagram chicks (followers wise) like Rosanna Arkle can make $3k on a single post and she posts at least once a day. Some of the WWE women with fitness sponsors probably do similar.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Some sort of average instagram chicks (followers wise) like Rosanna Arkle can make $3k on a single post and she posts at least once a day. Some of the WWE women with fitness sponsors probably do similar.


Damn it's easy being an attractive woman. I don't want to ever hear shit else about a damn wage gap lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Where do you find gifs like this?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Where do you find gifs like this?


Snapchat I think


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> Snapchat I think


OH, hopfe she has gifs coming out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Where do you find gifs like this?


Videos from instagram stories that I turn into gifs.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13
Damn you lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> @Mango13
> Damn you lol


Hmm?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Hmm?


I said that in a joking way because right before I saw you posted that pic & gif I was about to do so.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Since Daria is coming to NXT solo, Will Mandy follow?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Her theme


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy has no competition. She's just perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

oh jesus wens3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blissful (Jun 17, 2017)

Some have probably been posted, but who cares, they're hot.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


BAD AS FUCK! :sodone


----------



## Blissful (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Peach on her got me like


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy has so much star quality!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876277308776230916


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


Fucking hell :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

My god she is fucking hot. Any vids of recent matches of hers? I want to uhhh .. check her progress.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

She's an Amazon Goddess! :vince$


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


WHere did you get this pic?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> WHere did you get this pic?


Reddit, but I think it's off her SnapChat.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Reddit, but I think it's off her SnapChat.


Damn Snapchat


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


>


Well damn! :trips8


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

God damn, I am thirsty.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Thick & perfect


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Guess she won't be part of the tapings.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Guess she won't be part of the tapings.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Bucky Barnes said:


> God damn, I am thirsty.


who's that in your sig?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Dell said:


> who's that in your sig?


Soon-to-be Mae Young Classic competitor, Toni Storm.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

top 2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

For a while, Mandy was working live events against ASUKA. If they're putting her in a match like that, how the F is she not on TV?

I saw her at a live event in person and watched clips from other live shows. The one where she's "escorted by security" and tells the crowd "get your cameras ready" was MONEY. 

She works the hot-blonde-that-knows-it gimmick better than Summer Rae, or Lana, or Ms alll-red-everything, she is better than they are in the ring, and she oozes charisma. WTF


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I would not be able to complete my workout


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HOW DID SHE NOT WIN TOUGH ENOUGH :mj2


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> HOW DID SHE NOT WIN TOUGH ENOUGH :mj2


lol, it still annoys me that the actual worst person who was useless in every segment and challenge won, absolute waste of time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dell said:


> lol, it still annoys me that the actual worst person who was useless in every segment and challenge won, absolute waste of time.


The entire show is a waste of time seeing as most of them get signed anyways haha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> The entire show is a waste of time seeing as most of them get signed anyways haha


I'm still mad they have not signed my favorite Gigi from the show. :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PRODIGY said:


> I'm still mad they have not signed my favorite Gigi from the show. :mj2


I thought they did, didn't she ask for her release?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

PRODIGY said:


> I'm still mad they have not signed my favorite Gigi from the show. :mj2


Not to derail but, any excuse to post this gif again










what a waste!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


>


Fucking hell :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm ready


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> I'm ready


Lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JFC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

good god great balls of fiya wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Yup undisputed #1 for me

Just to contribute to the thread also


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


Wow! Mandy is just amazing. One of the hottest women in wrestling, hands down.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy 4th of July


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Happy 4th of July


 @Jamaican would love seeing this gif.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Why is she trying to kill me?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Better Quality


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13
Smart move on picking two baddies and putting them in your sig.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FAP! kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blissful (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


They were sharing a bed last night, if you know what I mean :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> They were sharing a bed last night, if you know what I mean :book


Lmfao, I saw that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Checkout the girl checking out Mandy's peach


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Wonder what the meeting they had was about?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Wonder what the meeting they had was about?


If it was a meeting hopefully it was telling her that shes gonna be on NXT TV from here on out with the next set of tapings


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> If it was a meeting hopefully it was telling her that shes gonna be on NXT TV from here on out with the next set of tapings


I like the way you think sometimes. I hope she does get booked for nxt.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Even though she's thirst trapping I would smash.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@december_blue
Who was facing? She resembles Trish more with her hair in a ponytail.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> @december_blue
> Who was facing? She resembles Trish more with her hair in a ponytail.


She defeated Liv Morgan.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> She defeated Liv Morgan.


:YES	:YES	:YES


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

jeez, this mandy chick should just kiss 1 of those women already.

hell i'm with my lovely other and even i've noticed candy's sexual tension with them. she should just kiss those women and get it over with. 

i mean, i'm sure that's what you guys want to see, right? who knows? maybe mandy might end up enjoying a kiss from them.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


Oh man! :trips8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


 @Cleavage


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FAP


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy bornday Mandy
http://www.wwe.com/gallery/best-mandy-rose-instagram-photos?sf98852480=1#fid-40119374


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Shes so bad hew hew	hew	

Thank you NY for this hewhewhewhewhewhewhew


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She genuinely looks like a Goddess here.



PaigeLover said:


> Shes so bad hew hew	hew
> 
> Thank you NY for this hewhewhewhewhewhewhew


:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Gee-sus woman


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sorry for my dirty mind, but I think Mandy and Daria have fucked at least once and no one can talk me out of it, they are waaaaaaay too close. Not even Peyton and Billie are this close.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am sorry for my dirty mind, but I think Mandy and Daria have fucked at least once and no one can talk me out of it, they are waaaaaaay too close. Not even Peyton and Billie are this close.


Lmao, if it happened I hope Maddox was there to record it :focus


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am sorry for my dirty mind, but I think Mandy and Daria have fucked at least once and no one can talk me out of it, they are waaaaaaay too close. Not even Peyton and Billie are this close.


Lol I bet many of us here wouldn't mind seeing that. Hopefully for you folks, you all end up seeing a leaked image or video of them kissing it out


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why aren't they using her more on NXT ? It's been the same four girls for months. I would love to see her and the Icons as a heel trio


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I am sorry for my dirty mind, but I think Mandy and Daria have fucked at least once and no one can talk me out of it.


 Nothing dirty about thinking that, Daria is only doing what I and presume you would do as well correct?


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't wait for Mandy to get her NXT push!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Wifey material but where did you get this pic?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Wifey material but where did you get this pic?


From IG Stories


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> From IG Stories


 I don't see it on her ig.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> I don't see it on her ig.


It's not on her IG, it's on her IG Stories. It's like IG's version of SnapChat


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> It's not on her IG, it's on her IG Stories. It's like IG's version of SnapChat










Do you follow Gionna?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Do you follow Gionna?


Yeah


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah


You moved up in my book.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:zayn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:zayn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mango13 said:


>


The true GODDESS! :bow:bow


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Put her back on NXT already


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


My goodness! :trips5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


>



:sodone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


>


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

She is amazing and actually can work from the few times she's been on NXT. Give her a push already.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's so bad


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I really hope she's continued to develop as a talent. She could be a huge star if she does.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I really hope she's continued to develop as a talent. She could be a huge star if she does.


Yeah, they really need to hurry up and get her on NXT tv asap.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah, they really need to hurry up and get her on NXT tv asap.


I'm fine with her getting more time to keep developing. She's young, so has a lot of time ahead of her and there's no need to rush her and have another Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She's such a tease. Where is this from?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


WWE needs to put her on nxt tapings.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

With Eva gone we have to put all our love and support into Mandy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

total fox and from what I've seen and heard is making strides as a performer. Hope to see more of her in the near future


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

PaigeLover said:


>


If the rumors are true, then today is a day to REJOICE, Mandy fans!!!!! That said, I saw Sonya's match on this week's NXT show, which was embarrassing even by "developmental" standards, and I hope Mandy has better showings once she makes it to TV. I'm confident she will be up to the challenge however and that she will act accordingly.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

PaigeLover said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893245487632982016


LOL Mandy did everything for her "team."


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jay55 said:


> LOL Mandy did everything for her "team."


 Ambitious woman.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


>


Giving Becky a run for her money in the boulder shoulder department.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 the wait is over.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

We need more gifs!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Was she cutting a promo on someone?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Was she cutting a promo on someone?


It's on her IG, she was talking about how shes coming to California for NXT and she was bringing back up with her and then Sonya walked into the frame.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mango13 said:


>


hew


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894721010464940032


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy is so perfect. Can't wait until she returns to NXT.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


>


BRUH!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Golden Goddess is perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bowser said:


>


:sodone	:sodone	:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


Yep DA GODDESS! :trips5:trips5:trips5


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

If i'm ever bored i'm just going to post random Mandy pics in this thread, so don't mind me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm fine with her getting more time to keep developing. She's young, so has a lot of time ahead of her and there's no need to rush her and have another Alexa Bliss.


Not going through this again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She's going to be such a Star.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> She's going to be such a Star.


Yes and she is young too at only 26. She very much has it all and if they call her up in a year during the next brand split or shakeup I can see her getting a good reception and a title run.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


>


DAMN!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's a star.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^someone at one of these shows needs to get us video of that little booty twirl thing she does after she stands up in the ring for the first time


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> ^someone at one of these shows needs to get us video of that little booty twirl thing she does after she stands up in the ring for the first time


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FAP


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fucking hell could she be anymore perfect?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Fucking hell could she be anymore perfect?


:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandy Rose


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JFC she's perfect.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 @Jamaican


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>





PaigeLover said:


>



:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sweet fucking jesus...

I mean what more can you say... :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Now _that_ is a goddess


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually envy his nephew, cousin, whatever; if you check her Snapchat you would know why


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Was she at nxt tapings?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> Was she at nxt tapings?


I hope so. :tripstroll


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


Damn, several beauties there.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

PRODIGY said:


> *I hope so*. :tripstroll


 That part


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Was she at nxt tapings?


There wasn't any tapings, just a couple of pre-show matches taped for this week's NXT and she wasn't there


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Whoa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

:damn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

She is truly stunning.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

wens3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:zayn3:zayn:sodonewens3

Was she at the tapings tonight?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> :zayn3:zayn:sodonewens3
> 
> Was she at the tapings tonight?



I sure hope so, or i'm going to believe that report we heard was bullshit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I sure hope so, or i'm going to believe that report we heard was bullshit.


The background is what drew my speculation.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mango13 said:


>


GODDESS :bow


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901298984563736576


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902593202796064772


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902921972102942721


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902921972102942721


"I killed it, but it doesn't really matter cuz I still look better then all these girls" 

Mandy spitting that truth.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> "I killed it, but it doesn't really matter cuz I still look better then all these girls"
> 
> Mandy spitting that truth.


I love how she lives gimmick.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Jesus :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

We need a full pic Mandy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 is she still in nxt combine?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> @Mango13 is she still in nxt combine?


Pretty sure that ended.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy is in the Maxim's Finest contest. There's 8 days left in the first round. She's currently in 12th place in Northeast Group Six.

Cast your vote here: https://maximsfinest.com/2017/amanda-saccomanno


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll get to see her wrestle live on Saturday night. So stoked!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


> I'll get to see her wrestle live on Saturday night. So stoked!



You gonna get some pictures?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> You gonna get some pictures?


I'll definitely try! The seats my buddy got aren't super close.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Love how the kid is just staring back looking and being like damn girl lmfao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice! Mandy & Vanessa teaming in NXT Rochester tonight. Which means I'll get to see two of the hottest NXT girls at the Toronto show on Saturday.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>





Mordecay said:


>



:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone wens3 wens3 wens3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906021076798365696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906177574669352960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906183664375136260


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Genuinely thought that was old school Trish on the left for a sec lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> Genuinely thought that was old school Trish on the left for a sec lol


Thought the same thing. I almost was gonna quote somebody yesterday after this and tell them that is Trish not Mandy until I relooked at the pics.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I bet he was a member of WF. What a heel :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ THAT WAS GREAT! wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I bet he was a member of WF. What a heel :lol


That was awesome haha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> I bet he was a member of WF. What a heel :lol


That was hilarious to see live. Poor kid. A member of the event staff gave the sign (what was left of it lol) back to the kid shortly after.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> That was hilarious to see live. Poor kid. A member of the event staff gave the sign (what was left of it lol) back to the kid shortly after.


I forgot you said you were going there, I expect a detailed report on the NXT section tomorrow :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy even more stunning live. She got "10" chants during her entrance last night.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Good GAWD


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Someplace, somewhere out there, a 10-year old boy is experiencing puberty upon seeing that image. 

THAT'S how attractive Mandy Rose is :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Is that why she wasn't tapings?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


flawless


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909029414981189640


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909029414981189640



She can do stuff like this, but yet Liv Morgan is on TV and not her....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909029414981189640


I know it's just one move and a small sample, but holy fuck she's progressed as a wrestler so quickly. She seems to have taken to wrestling with ease. Only question is how her pacing, psychology and flow is. But so far she looks great. Reminding me of Charlotte in that learns so quickly and is really athletic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She can do stuff like this, but yet Liv Morgan is on TV and not her....










Stop it man


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm all for letting her continue her development. No need to rush her. Let her polish out any issues in her ring work and then become a TV regular that wows everyone with how good she's become. No point rushing her onto TV when she's still learning and then just using her as a jobber like Liv Morgan or every other woman in NXT after Asuka squashed them all.

Oh and keep HHH away from Mandy, I dont want Mandy to get an obnoxious Alexa Bliss push.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Oh and keep HHH away from Mandy, I dont want Mandy to get an obnoxious Alexa Bliss push.


I don't get that logic. Alexa never got that big of a push in NXT, HHH's baby. She only got pushed super hard on the main roster, which is Vince's domain. And it's been proven over time that no matter how much power HHH has now, it's still all up to Vince


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I don't get that logic. Alexa never got that big of a push in NXT, HHH's baby. She only got pushed super hard on the main roster, which is Vince's domain. And it's been proven over time that no matter how much power HHH has now, it's still all up to Vince


Maybe its Vince, possibly, probably. But regardless of sick of the way HHH just megapushes his NXT kids as hard as he can as quickly as he can. Its like he's constantly trying to get Titles on his pets quicker and quicker with the likes of Rollins, KO, Balor, etc. And with her time in NXT its easy to see Alexa as being a HHH project. Most of the overpushed NXTers are.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Maybe its Vince, possibly, probably. But regardless of sick of the way HHH just megapushes his NXT kids as hard as he can as quickly as he can. Its like he's constantly trying to get Titles on his pets quicker and quicker with the likes of Rollins, KO, Balor, etc. And with her time in NXT its easy to see Alexa as being a HHH project. Most of the overpushed NXTers are.


Yeah, they're HHH projects, but the decision still comes down to Vince. And there have also been a lot of NXT guys, like Bayley and Zayn who they've booked in the ground. Neville only recently found his footing in the CW division. Even Balor has kind of just been there since returning from injury. So it's not perfect for all of them.

Putting the title on Balor in his first month on the main roster, making Alexa a 4x time champion in her first year on the main roster, at the end of the day, those calls are still up to Vince.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Currently in 6th Place for Maxims Finest.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 did you even vote yet?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> @Mango13 did you even vote yet?


nah


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 So much for my decision lol
@Jamaican NY apple on display


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stunning :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS are you attending NXT Jacksonville tonight?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS are you attending NXT Jacksonville tonight?


*
Yeah, I'll post how Mandy did if she's there. I'm actually on my way out now.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Yeah, I'll post how Mandy did if she's there. I'm actually on my way out now.*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Those legs...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


Well she sure is a Perfect 10


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Whoa


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mango13 said:


>


GODDESS :bow


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Seriously! WOW!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

When the hell is she gonna be back on NXT already? I've called it since Tough Enough that she is gonna be a mega-star.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 :vince3 - We need gifs dammit


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's so perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's such a goddess.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

There is something about her nose that is a real turn off.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 Just get a my casket ready since she's gonna keep killing me.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 That NY apple tho


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, Mandy Rose should be arrested...







.... for slaughtering every male viewer's pants


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Jesus woman


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:wow I didn't know Mandy was gay until today. Oh well, more power to her :meh.*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *:wow I didn't know Mandy was gay until today. Oh well, more power to her :meh.*



She isn't last I knew she was engaged, but I haven't seen a ring on her finger for a while now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* @Mango13 Did you watch her IG stories today? Her mom (or someone's mom) wore a shirt that says "2 Gay daughters and proud."*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *:wow I didn't know Mandy was gay until today. Oh well, more power to her :meh.*


She isn't, she was in that gay parade supporting Daria, who is lesbian. The last thing I know Mandy was engaged, but she hasn't posted pics with his bf in a long time, so I don't know.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Daria being gay is less of shock tbh

Edit : wait I read that she came out on TV, when was that ? Anyone's got a video ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Daria being gay is less of shock tbh
> 
> Edit : wait I read that she came out on TV, when was that ? Anyone's got a video ?


I'm pretty sure she came out on Tough Enough.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I'm pretty sure she came out on Tough Enough.


That's what I read but I can't find the clip. I watched the show and I don't even remember that.

:hmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So when the hell is she gonna be featured on WWE TV?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> So when the hell is she gonna be featured on WWE TV?


There's really no space right now unless they cancel 205 and make a women's show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


 My soul aches to hear Booker T and Corey's reaction to her debuting on RAW in this outfit.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

BehindYou said:


> My soul aches to hear Booker T and Corey's reaction to her debuting on RAW in this outfit.


Tell Me I Did NOT Just See That


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson & Mandy should take a pic so that could be my sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Was hoping The Goddess would be in the NXT women's battle royal match, left disappointed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 I'm going to need a Torrie Wilson & Mandy sig.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I found a very nice CAW of her in the 2K18 community, she's now #1 contender for Asuka's NXT Championship after I simulated a battle royal :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 She's purposely trying to kill us I tell ya.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fuck Halloween she's beautiful.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 Does Gionna & Mandy look alike to you?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> @Mango13 Does Gionna & Mandy look alike to you?



Eh not really.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Jesus


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Eh not really.


I see it like this. Mandy looks like Trish and Gionna looks like Bliss. Agree?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

It's stupid how she hasn't been booked on nxt.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Lawd Hammercy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

This chick is way hotter than Alexa Bliss


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't care what anyone says MANDY IS THE HOTTEST WOMAN IN WRESTLING.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

J.F.C


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928788380183355392


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gorgeous smile


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's so perfect


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!

:tucky:tucky:tucky:tucky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seriously best fucking RAW ever.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> Seriously best fucking RAW ever.


I feel ya! :flairdance


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wooooooooo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Couldn't figure out how to make it play sound but they said " And that's how you make a statement, that's right baby we're here, that's right, RAW Takeover."


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mandy (staring down Alexa Bliss): "Yeah, I'm going to be Vince's new favorite hot blonde. And I'll beat your ass to prove it."


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

We about to be







on a weekly basis brehz


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Still hype she got the call up. That was a great fucking start to my week. :Vince


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PRODIGY said:


> Still hype she got the call up. That was a great fucking start to my week. :Vince


I haven't been excited for RAW in a long time, it's just something that I watch every Monday out of habit, but after Mandy's debut this week I find myself already wanting it to be Monday again so I can see what happens.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Mango13 *Thank you! Those are the ones I needed :banderas*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Mango13 *Thank you! Those are the ones I needed :banderas*



I couldn't resist, had to make them haha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


Sonya Deville's face :heyman6


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

We need some non-grainy gifs of dat ass


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

And the original:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I need too see a Maryse and Mandy tag team/partnership.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's just so sexy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


She really is a Golden Goddess!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

The Golden Ass.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

so stunning it's just crazy


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Whoever is doing the photoshop for the WWE pics should be fired, first Paige and now her, her fucking selfies are way better than this lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^was there a reason you felt the need to post the exact same photo that was posted above you?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Queen of NY


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Fucking perfect.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://gfycat.com/CrispWelcomeGelada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> https://gfycat.com/CrispWelcomeGelada


Fixed


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Fixed


How did you so that?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> How did you so that?


The link has to end in .gif so I just took your link and uploaded it to imgur then pasted in the code so it looked like this

[img]https://i.imgur.com/KjjmlWY.gif[/img]


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> The link has to end in .gif so I just took your link and uploaded it to imgur then pasted in the code so it looked like this
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/KjjmlWY.gif[/img]


 Fascinating, can you do the other ones of her?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Fascinating, can you do the other ones of her?



What others?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 it was one where she was at an nxt live event coming to the ring.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Some of these women need to understand that they look much better with less make up on. Mandy is a perfect example of this, she looks like a porcelain doll in some of these photos. She's beautiful, she only needs make up to enhance her beauty, not to bury it.

Her body is just flawless though, definitely the greatest on the roster.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

CRCC said:


> Some of these women need to understand that they look much better with less make up on. Mandy is a perfect example of this, she looks like a porcelain doll in some of these photos. She's beautiful, she only needs make up to enhance her beauty, not to bury it.
> 
> Her body is just flawless though, definitely the greatest on the roster.


She looks fine either way. They doll up all these women for their live shows.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ @Eva MaRIHyse That is absolute perfection


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Same pic DB posted but sans full watermark.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Holy smokes!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

She's the hottest new addition to the women's division in a long, long time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


It’s official, we have seen the perfect woman.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I guess being choke to death by those thighs wouldn't be a bad way to go :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

New year just started and already she's trying to kill us.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 @Eva MaRIHyse pics likes these we won't make it through the year.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 an updated version of your sig.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

She's too good to be Paige's lacky. I'd like to see her & Sonya turn on Paige ASAP with the story being they just used Paige to get onto Raw.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crasp said:


> She's too good to be Paige's lacky. I'd like to see her & Sonya turn on Paige ASAP with the story being they just used Paige to get onto Raw.


I feel like it will eventually happen but I don't want to see it happen to soon. While she has shown promise in the ring and being able to quickly pick it up she definitely still needs more time to hone her craft and being in a stable helps give her that time while still allowing her to have TV time.

The last thing i'd want to happen is them to pull the plug on the stable so quickly and then have her fall into obscurity like Dana Brooke.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crasp said:


> She's too good to be Paige's lacky. I'd like to see her & Sonya turn on Paige ASAP with the story being they just used Paige to get onto Raw.


For the little I've seen of her in the ring these past few weeks, she isn't "too good" to be Paige lackey atm, she is still green and she can learn a thing or two from Paige, neither her or Sonya are ready to be on their own.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> For the little I've seen of her in the ring these past few weeks, she isn't "too good" to be Paige lackey atm, she is still green and she can learn a thing or two from Paige, neither her or Sonya are ready to be on their own.


Few women _do_ look good when working the main roster outside of PPV matches, but when I say "too good", I don't mean that she's an automatic top tier worker or instant wrestlng prodigy. I mean that this stable is more likely to limit her potential than enhance it the longer it goes on for. It's a fine (if strange) way to bring her to the main roster, but I think both of these current 3-woman stables are dead-ends - particularly the Raw version.

And I think Mandy would benefit more from working _against_ someone like Paige rather than teaming with her. One of the reasons Charlotte imrpoved as fast as she ended up doing was she was _constantly_ (and regularly) put into matches vs. good workers. And turning on Paige quickly helps establish her as ruthless and driven, instead of a subordinate clinger-on.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> For the little I've seen of her in the ring these past few weeks, she isn't "too good" to be Paige lackey atm, she is still green and she can learn a thing or two from Paige, neither her or Sonya are ready to be on their own.


Mandy has a lot of potential, but I totally agree that she isn't too good to be with Paige. From what little we've seen of her she still needs a lot of work. The last thing we need is another Alexa Bliss dragging the division backwards. 

Sonya has been more impressive than Mandy in my opinion.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Looking all time hot last night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cleavage said:


> Looking all time hot last night.


I'm glad she went back to the black gear, I always liked her better in the black gear then the gold.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's no secret I'm a big fan of the black





























gear, but that fucking Submission Sorority shirt (or whatever they're called this time) needs to go!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah the Absolution shirt needs to go. Nothing wrong with her old gear.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Yeah the Absolution shirt needs to go. Nothing wrong with her old gear.


You would change that sentence if she wore that shirt like Paige does.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jersey said:


> You would change that sentence if she wore that shirt like Paige does.


Probably. 

Its weird that the hottest chick of the trio and the one whose personality and gimmick revolves around her being so gorgeous is wearing a shirt like that while Paige is showing off her cleavage so much.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Probably.
> 
> Its weird that the hottest chick of the trio and the one whose personality and gimmick revolves around her being so gorgeous is wearing a shirt like that while Paige is showing off her cleavage so much.


It's not weird because we still drool over her cakes. Had she wore what Rated R Lita wore then we won't have any semen in our body lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Yeah the Absolution shirt needs to go. Nothing wrong with her old gear.


The Absolution shirt looks great on her. No reason for her to change it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Charly + Mandy = My death


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

They need to slow down on the make-up, she doesn't need that much (just like Paige or Carmella)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWit...ndy_rose_brought_cakes_for_raw25_celebration/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

TBT


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Sheik said:


>


https://m.imgur.com/JlYlOvz


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Her butt in those jeans... good lord


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I hope she does well in the Rumble tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


> I hope she does well in the Rumble tonight.


I know it wont happen, but my god I would love to see the meltdown on here if she won haha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I need to see this match!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


>


She's amazing! Golden Goddess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


>


She looked incredible! Hopefully, she'll last longer if they do a women's rumble again next year.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 @Eva MaRIHyse is definitely happy with this pic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She calls herself Gods. Greatest Creation. I agree.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gods greatest creation. = one of the hottest women in wrestling.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I wonder if Mandy ever tried anything with Sonya :hmmm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I wonder if Mandy ever tried anything with Sonya :hmmm


They are best friends, live together, and are together 24/7 i'm sure it's happened lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I wonder if Mandy ever tried anything with Sonya :hmmm


 Golden foreplay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Nothing wrong with smiling but Mandy gives off the after sex glow.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I know this the Mandy thread, but I don't know why WWE tries so hard to make Sonya look unattractive. The picture above shows that she is a pretty woman. Mandy is, of course, stunning no question.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I know this the Mandy thread, but I don't know why WWE tries so hard to make Sonya look unattractive. The picture above shows that she is a pretty woman. Mandy is, of course, stunning no question.


It’s really strange to me that a lot of wrestling fans act like Sonya is ugly just because she braids her hair, she’s a pretty woman.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

God's greatest creation


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She definitely has the internet on lock.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

those looks aren't basefd on genetics


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Your avy & sig. Mandy is gonna kill us all I swear.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 only a matter of time


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> @Mango13 only a matter of time


Till?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Till?


 it was a reference to that pic you just posted


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's a 10!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Sheik said:


>


Kill, Fuck, Marry


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960730887561318401


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Why couldn't Bliss Mandy and Liv be a faction?


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Jersey said:


> Why couldn't Bliss Mandy and Liv be a faction?


I don't think the IWC would've been able to handle that...:trips5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Jersey said:


> Why couldn't Bliss Mandy and Liv be a faction?


Please no Liv.. As great as Paige is, just replace her with Alexa Bliss, her Sonya and Mandy would be great.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Sheik said:


> Please no Liv.. As great as Paige is, just replace her with Alexa Bliss, her Sonya and Mandy would be great.


 Why?


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Jersey said:


> Why?


Well i just really dislike her as a performer and character, might dislike her the most in WWE besides maybe Sasha Banks.. Liv would ruin Mandy Rose for me


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Sheik said:


> Well i just really dislike her as a performer and character, might dislike her the most in WWE besides maybe Sasha Banks.. Liv would ruin Mandy Rose for me


 I would just drooling over all 3. Mandy is already trrying to kill us. Alexa has seductive ways and Liv is just adorable so ypu couldn't resist her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


>


Thanks for posting. She's such a goddess!!!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Every time I see the "TE's Amanda" I can't help but think of the football position "tight end"... and then connect the dots to... well yes, she certainly has a tight (rear) end...

happy with the in-ring gear change... she's basically wrestling in a 1-piece bathing suit now that is certainly more "cheeky" than her prior gear


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MERPER said:


> Every time I see the "TE's Amanda" I can't help but think of the football position "tight end"... and then connect the dots to... well yes, she certainly has a tight (rear) end...
> 
> happy with the in-ring gear change... she's basically wrestling in a 1-piece bathing suit now that is certainly more "cheeky" than her prior gear



I'll be honest I'm not really digging the new gear, when you have amazing abs like she does and just an all around killer body in general you shouldn't cover it up.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Damn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I still think those 2 have fooled around at least once, it is a very nice thought >


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sonya and Mandy look like dolls and thats not an insult. I'm not digging the one piece. I wanna see that midsection.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 @The Sheik did Liv ruin this gif for you?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Jersey said:


> @The Sheik did Liv ruin this gif for you?


No, random traveling GIF's from her IG don't matter to me.. It would be different if they're on RAW every week together part of the same faction.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

just need like a minute.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Damn


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

why couldn't she be involved in all the leaked stuff instead of paige?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> why couldn't she be involved in all the leaked stuff instead of paige?


Exactly but something with her and Daria (sonya) will surface.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seeing as Absolution is dying a slow death, I'd like to see Mandy and Goldust continue as a pairing. It'd give her something to do while she continues to develop as a talent.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Seeing as Absolution is dying a slow death, I'd like to see Mandy and Goldust continue as a pairing. It'd give her something to do while she continues to develop as a talent.


I suggested this on twitter and actually got a retweet from Goldust... I said I think it would be cool if he became HER manager/liaison... 

WWE would likely even get positive press out of it... forever women have escorted men to the wring (heck, Dana Brooke is doing it now)... with the women's revolution, etc. having a man escort a woman to the ring would be pretty cool IMHO.

If they need to "explain" it just have Mandy cut a promo about how she can learn so much from a legend like Goldust and knowing he's in her corner is such a confidence boost, etc.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Seeing as Absolution is dying a slow death, I'd like to see Mandy and Goldust continue as a pairing. It'd give her something to do while she continues to develop as a talent.


Agreed, Goldie can definitely help her get better inring wise also.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I suggested this on twitter and actually got a retweet from Goldust... I said I think it would be cool if he became HER manager/liaison...
> 
> WWE would likely even get positive press out of it... forever women have escorted men to the wring (heck, Dana Brooke is doing it now)... with the women's revolution, etc. having a man escort a woman to the ring would be pretty cool IMHO.
> 
> If they need to "explain" it just have Mandy cut a promo about how she can learn so much from a legend like Goldust and knowing he's in her corner is such a confidence boost, etc.


Its cool that Goldust retweeted it. I thought they'd go further in the Mixed Match because they're a good pairing, Rose Gold even has a nice ring to it.

She can learn a lot in all areas from working with a guy like Goldust, and it gives her something to do and keeps her on TV without WWE just feeding her to Asuka, Sasha, etc. or doing an Alexa Bliss with her.



Jersey said:


> Agreed, Goldie can definitely help her get better inring wise also.


Indeed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Eva MaRIHyse I just don't want WWE to make MANDY the new marlena.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

It looks like we might continue seeing Goldust pairing with Mandy Rose. On Main Event, Mandy came out with Goldust during his match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^ don't they film main event prior to RAW or Smackdown each week? So assuming that was filmed this past week prior to their match, it would suggest they were still promoting their mixed tag match, right?

If I am wrong, my bad, but if not then we'll have to wait to see what happens in the coming weeks.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't want her anywhere near goldie to be honest.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Don't want her anywhere near goldie to be honest.


Why ? He can help her out.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> It looks like we might continue seeing Goldust pairing with Mandy Rose. On Main Event, Mandy came out with Goldust during his match.


The fuck are they doing?.. This is how they're going to use Mandy?.. A valet to Goldust.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Sheik said:


> The fuck are they doing?.. This is how they're going to use Mandy?.. A valet to Goldust.


Well whats the alternative? Use her like they were Dana Brooke before she became a valet? Or ruin her by using her like they are Alexa Bliss?

Rose Gold is a fun pairing and keeps Mandy busy and on TV without having to push her when she's not ready.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Well whats the alternative? Use her like they were Dana Brooke before she became a valet? Or ruin her by using her like they are Alexa Bliss?
> 
> Rose Gold is a fun pairing and keeps Mandy busy and on TV without having to push her when she's not ready.


Keep her with Sonya and have her feud with 2 women on RAW, or turn on Sonya and they can start a feud. There's many alternatives.. instead of pairing her with a guy near the tail end of his career, who can barely make it on RAW most of the time... But whatever, let her be irrelevant with Goldust.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

MERPER said:


> ^^ don't they film main event prior to RAW or Smackdown each week? So assuming that was filmed this past week prior to their match, it would suggest they were still promoting their mixed tag match, right?
> 
> If I am wrong, my bad, but if not then we'll have to wait to see what happens in the coming weeks.


No, you are right. They do film Main Event prior to Raw but even if it is, why would Mandy Rose come out with Goldust? You don't see other wrestlers coming out to their partners from the MMC on another show(raw, smackdown, main event). That is why I think after seeing Mandy coming out to Goldust on Main Event this past week and the backstage interview segment they had after MMC(video is below), I think they will continue being together

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ78AXKT5cQ


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

MERPER said:


> I suggested this on twitter and actually got a retweet from Goldust... I said I think it would be cool if he became HER manager/liaison...


IOW Goldie stays at ringside during her matches? Hmmmm...okay. If they went this way, they should have him specifically work with her on her promo skills. She needs to improve there, and Dustin might be able to help if he can teach like he can speak and act.



Jersey said:


> [MENTION=303001]I just don't want WWE to make MANDY the new marlena.





The Sheik said:


> The fuck are they doing?.. This is how they're going to use Mandy?.. A valet to Goldust.


Yeah going that route would almost guarantee failure. I like Goldie but his act is like twenty years past it's highest point, kayfabe wise. How many people is he likely to get booked over at this point? Almost nobody. Having her be largely his ring escort basically shackles her to a jobber. Which risks her getting jetted to the back of minds, both upstairs and among the fanbase.




Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Well whats the alternative? Use her like they were Dana Brooke before she became a valet? Or ruin her by using her like they are Alexa Bliss?
> 
> Rose Gold is a fun pairing and keeps Mandy busy and on TV without having to push her when she's not ready.


Goldust actually is what you claimed Miz was, but never actually was, some time back. IE a Brooklyn Brawler level guy. If they don't make the pairing dependent on featuring her, it will die quickly and uneventfully.


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

thicc


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wildcat410 said:


> Goldust actually is what you claimed Miz was, but never actually was, some time back. IE a Brooklyn Brawler level guy. If they don't make the pairing dependent on featuring her, it will die quickly and uneventfully.


The thing is Mandy isn't good enough to be featured as a serious solo act in the Womens Division. Alexa's superpush has ruined womens wrestling in WWE and Mandy getting pushed right now would just be more of the same. Rose Gold would keep her busy and keep her on TV while she keeps improving and learning. I much prefer it to the alternatives even if the pairing doesn't amount to much. I dont want to see Mandy pushed before she's ready.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The thing is Mandy isn't good enough to be featured as a serious solo act in the Womens Division. *Alexa's superpush has ruined womens wrestling in WWE* and Mandy getting pushed right now would just be more of the same. Rose Gold would keep her busy and keep her on TV while she keeps improving and learning. I much prefer it to the alternatives even if the pairing doesn't amount to much. I dont want to see Mandy pushed before she's ready.


Though I don't agree with all of the booking myself, it honestly hasn't. But we've gone over this before, and I suppose this isn't the right thread for it anyway.

Big picture, it's not helping Mandy to not be the next Alexa Bliss if she gets booked to oblivion. And there is a definite chance for that when you are teamed with someone that hasn't gotten regular tv time in many years and has been jobbing practically forever. 

It's not going to help Mandy (or anyone) to get props at WF if the WWE.com or media audiences see them as losers. Or just don't think about them much at all. That is not a good trade off. It's much better to end up as Cena than as Sandow, so to speak.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wildcat410 said:


> Though I don't agree with all of the booking myself, it honestly hasn't. But we've gone over this before, and I suppose this isn't the right thread for it anyway.
> 
> Big picture, it's not helping Mandy to not be the next Alexa Bliss if she gets booked to oblivion. And there is a definite chance for that when you are teamed with someone that hasn't gotten regular tv time in many years and has been jobbing practically forever.
> 
> It's not going to help Mandy (or anyone) to get props at WF if the WWE.com or media audiences see them as losers. Or just don't think about them much at all. That is not a good trade off. It's much better to end up as Cena than as Sandow, so to speak.


The last thing the women in WWE need though is another blonde who can barely wrestle dominating TV time or being presented as a destroyer of Worlds. Alexas push is the worst thing to happen to women in WWE in a long time, they dont need a second incarnation of it.

Keeping Mandy busy with a fun pairing isn't a bad thing, its the best of the likely options. Ideally she goes back to NXT though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 cool sig


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The last thing the women in WWE need though is another blonde who can barely wrestle dominating TV time or being presented as a destroyer of Worlds. Alexas push is the worst thing to happen to women in WWE in a long time, they dont need a second incarnation of it.


I'm sorry, but imo you're simply approaching things from an illogical and overly-emotional perspective here.

It's almost like the next chapter of "They should fire Miz / He should leave." 



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Keeping Mandy busy with a fun pairing isn't a bad thing, its the best of the likely options.* Ideally she goes back to NXT though.


Yeah, I'm sure the people you and others say cannot book anything are not going to mess this up at all. No chance of that. :Rollins2

( Though ftr, I'm not saying Mandy should get a bigtime push now. But then she doesn't exhibit Alexa's level of ability on the mic. Or in terms of character play and public media relations. So it's apples and oranges for the present. )


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't want to get into the big debate that's going on in here but I do want to say she is a lot better then people on here like to give her credit for, also the reason I don't want to see them go through with the goldie pairing is because I don't want it to turn her into a Jobber/Comedy role.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mandy is one of the more powerful women around from what I understand. When she is ready, they should feature her as more of a better looking Beth type. Might even be worth bringing Beth back for a feud eventually if things work out longterm.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wildcat410 said:


> I'm sorry, but imo you're simply approaching things from an illogical and overly-emotional perspective here.
> 
> It's almost like the next chapter of "They should fire Miz / He should leave."
> 
> ...


And likewise they'll mess up keeping Mandy busy as a solo act in the women's division by pushing her to the moon too quickly. Yeah Rose Gold wont amount to much but it'll keep her busy without having to push her too hard and produce some entertaining TV.

But alright you win, lets just have WWE push all the green chicks to the top and continue to put forth an atrocious unwatchable division. Yay!!!!

All I want is for them to take their time with the girl, dont Alexa Bliss her. Mandy can be a star but if she's pushed when she's still pretty damn poor that stigma will never leave her, and she'll never actually be a star.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Mandy keeping it gangsta while exercising.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

For the record, I'm not saying they should push her now. I agree that would be a bad move. But :

1. She's an attractive blonde woman with a fitness background. With certain types of followers, that is essentially like being a Democrat in Wyoming. Or a Republican in Southern California. If you get my meaning. 

2. It's not 1986 anymore. These days you are going to get so much time and then receive a chance. It's not like it used to be where you would start at the middle bottom, take a few years to get to the middle, then a few more to the top. This said, Mandy has more time so no worries atm.

In the spirit of the thread and just so things aren't possibly off-topic here,


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Don't want to get into the big debate that's going on in here but I do want to say she is a lot better then people on here like to give her credit for, also the reason I don't want to see them go through with the goldie pairing is because I don't want it to turn her into a Jobber/Comedy role.


 I don't want debate either but Mandy should've been your avy while Caruso is your sig.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy Bliss Liv wrestling's hottest 3 women.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfCpSakAmtN/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sign me up for her fan club since she slayed my into my heart. :tucky*_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


>


So perfect!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Sign me up for her fan club since she slayed my into my heart. :tucky*_


 I know that's right.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 She has a pretty smile.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I prefer Mandy's version of wings of love than Michelle's. Mandy has more control and strength than Michelle. Michelle's version look like a botch waiting to happen.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JFC


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NYer + sexy snowbunny = Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I compare her to Torrie Wilson.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She looks great


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Her and Bliss definitely are trying to kill us.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Seductive look and showing of thighs = my death


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quite enjoyed her and Sonya last night. Sonya in particular looked good in the match. Sign me up for the Absolution train (I think they are both better off without Paige), looking forward to see what's in store for both.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Quite enjoyed her and Sonya last night. Sonya in particular looked good in the match. Sign me up for the Absolution train (I think they are both better off without Paige), looking forward to see what's in store for both.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't like how she is being booked... 2 historic matches and 2 first exits... either start booking her to showcase the talent she has in the ring or turn her into eye candy and end the in-ring experiment altogether...


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

MERPER said:


> I don't like how she is being booked... 2 historic matches and 2 first exits... either start booking her to showcase the talent she has in the ring or turn her into eye candy and end the in-ring experiment altogether...


If she keeps performing like she did last Monday on RAW, she's not going to be pushed any time soon.. She needs to step up her game.. Sonya is becoming the standout star out of both of them now.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

The Sheik said:


> If she keeps performing like she did last Monday on RAW, she's not going to be pushed any time soon.. She needs to step up her game.. Sonya is becoming the standout star out of both of them now.


Fair point.

I just hope they make a decision with her sooner rather than later. Either have her be a serious in-ring competitor (once she has better performances) or find another gimmick for her similar to Dana Brooke, I guess.

If she isn't ready for in-ring competition she shouldn't have been called up yet.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

MERPER said:


> Fair point.
> 
> I just hope they make a decision with her sooner rather than later. Either have her be a serious in-ring competitor (once she has better performances) or find another gimmick for her similar to Dana Brooke, I guess.
> 
> If she isn't ready for in-ring competition she shouldn't have been called up yet.


No her and Sonya shouldn't have been called up yet, but they see a lot of potential, as they should.. She's still young, they should've had her develop in NXT a little bit longer... like compete on NXT television, she rarely did that.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

The Sheik said:


> No her and Sonya shouldn't have been called up yet, but they see a lot of potential, as they should.. She's still young, they should've had her develop in NXT a little bit longer... like compete on NXT television, she rarely did that.


If WWE were smart, they'd lose 1 hour from RAW and create a new 1-hour women's only show every week on Wednesday or Thursday nights.

Combine both divisions. In the hour you can have 4 matches each week. 

1 champ, make the other current champ an "intercontinental/US" champ of sorts and make a tag team division as well...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thick thighs save lives


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jojean41 (Mar 3, 2018)

Is it Halloween already, because it looks like someone's serving up some:

#MandyCandy :nerd:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*https://giant.gfycat.com/ReasonableShabbyCatbird.mp4

https://giant.gfycat.com/FaroffSoggyCow.mp4*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Jersey said:


>


Sweet jesus, imagine a tag team of Bliss and Rose...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Do the fans give her a hard time like they did Eva Marie?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Blissmella said:


> Sweet jesus, imagine a tag team of Bliss and Rose...


The sperm count rate is already declining do you want it to continue?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

virus21 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


That smile tho


----------



## Jojean41 (Mar 3, 2018)

Mandy ... 0


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Looks like a lipslip near her right thigh. Where's the gifs at?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jersey said:


>


Reading the referees thoughts 

" Wow ? what a body, I wish I was in there with u"

Mandy looks back 

"You wish"

"Is there a genie in the house?" The referee says loudly in his head

Mandy just gives him the same look a thousand plus guys love.....l


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@ all Mandy Rose fans do u reckon that butt is real , either way she's damn hot


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


I think we caught that Mandy but my girlfriend saw it and she's fuming lol ? help anyone....

Pmsl


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Too many front only bikini photos lately... do a spin, Mandy... lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She knows exactly what's doing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I like her with less makeup than they cake onto her for RAW and PPVs... she's a natural beauty that doesn't need the extra assistance, IMHO... her instagram content from random daily life proves that


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>




She's a gorgeous woman, but she looked off in that video. WWE's makeup department need to be shot, they smother all the women in waaaaaay too much makeup, it looks bad.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She was on Lilian Garcia podcast
Parts:












Full -


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's a beautiful gangsta


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The sexy Mandy Rose pics


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lmao she got a speeding ticket.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^I am fairly positive, if she REALLY wanted to, she could get out of that one


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She is perfection


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

One of the hottest women in wrestling.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She's looks fit on this pic


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Real hot.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

WOW is all I can say here


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mandy Rose is a beauty of the highest quality


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Jamaican


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

OMG! Dat dress is so damn hot!!!

:sodone


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

If the statue of David is supposed to be the "ideal male body" than someone needs to make a "statue of mandy" cause that is the ideal female body


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mix pics


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's a collage of pics of the second sexiest woman in sports entertainment.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mix of pics.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

One off Monday's RAW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Saw her at Axxess and she was so beautiful, almost glowing. I met plenty of other women of wrestling over the weekend, both past and present, but she really stood out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's stunning!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Incredibly disappointing not seeing her on Smackdown Live tonight... figured first show, they'd definitely want to give her and Sonya air time but nada.

If she is just going to be buried she might as well start looking for another career... pose for Playboy and become an actress or something.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

damn those pants. Dayum.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


Fukkkkkkkking Hell!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I didn't know Tino was getting in those guts.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cleavage said:


> I didn't know Tino was getting in those guts.


She said on the Lilian Garcia podcast that she was dating someone but didn't mention who, but based on that gif one can only assume it is Tino and what a lucky fucker he is lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Top 3 Posters on here cool cats @Jersey, @Mango_13 @December Blue , if these have been put up I apologize ain't been on this section for a while .


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> She said on the Lilian Garcia podcast that she was dating someone but didn't mention who, but based on that gif one can only assume it is Tino and what a lucky fucker he is lol


Mandy & Tino were on Lilian's WrestleMania weekend podcast and confirmed it on there.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mandy kills me every time she posts. <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Some pics of the sexy Mandy Rose.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Such an awesome look! Too bad it was short lived though by her pretty quick elimination in the Battle Royal though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

fucking perfect


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mandy and Tino as a rich power couple could work


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## elevenSix (Mar 7, 2018)

NO


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Is that for real? That's pretty drastic. I guess it helps to set her appart from every other blonde on the roster though.

I do like short hair on a girl but I fel like there are better short styles she could go with that'd suit her a bit more.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I think that one photo is just a wig


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She probably has the sexiest outfit :homer. I wish Peyton takes note >


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^I like her in-ring gear a lot but it doesn't show off her best asset the way, say, Alexa's does... for some reason. I think it needs to be tighter and a bit more "cheeky"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> She probably has the sexiest outfit :homer. I wish Peyton takes note >



Thanks for these.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I still prefer her black NXT gear


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Sweet baby jesus

:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

That NY apple is something serious.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if she will be on the European tour, all the rest of the SD roster already flew to Europe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh man, I think she fucked up, she shouldn't have posted that, the amount of creepy stuff she is gonna get now...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if she will be on the European tour, all the rest of the SD roster already flew to Europe.


Based on her posts it looks like she is at home, which doesn't make much sense to me since as you said the rest of the SDL crew is on tour in Europe.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Oh man, I think she fucked up, she shouldn't have posted that, the amount of creepy stuff she is gonna get now...


I would hazard a guess that she already gets bombarded with no end of creepy stuff already. Sadly this seems to be something that happens if you are a woman and appear on tv.

So many oddballs out there


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm sure she has seen at least 1,000 creepy messages by now....and that's just this year.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


:sodone


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Why are her pics so god damn grainy and shitty?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Why are her pics so god damn grainy and shitty?


My guess is they are linked from the source reader from Instagram. Instagram can degrade it plus could be her phone settings or camera.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Given where her face is, I really want to be Becky right there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

virus21 said:


> Given where her face is, I really want to be Becky right there.



You and me both.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Great photos and gifs. I also add to the echo chamber of saying I was Becky Lynch in that gif.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


:sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

It's not possible for her to look bad. Always looks good.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

rbhayek said:


> It's not possible for her to look bad. Always looks good.


We must find out the secret and replicate it. Possibly with cloning


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

december_blue said:


>


Paige looks like a pudgy Wednesday Adams


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's definitely improved and I'm so glad that she has. It goes to show that that she's dedicated to her craft.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

total f-ing fox. She's growing on me as a performer as well. I think she has a bright future.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Sonya looks like she's ready to rick the friendship to begin a relationship lol. Seriously though Mandy is sexy as fuck.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Say whatever you want about her looks (top current favorite female performer behind Alexa Bliss) but girl has some fucking strength and good slam moves in her arsenal. She dead lifted Becky the other week and did a few tosses to Asuka that took some pretty good physicality last night.

I think if she works on her promo work a bit more and can get comfortable with an entrance routine (she walked different last night than the previous two times) she will be the credible performer she's dying to be seen as, which frankly she has the skills to be. I am already impressed with her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


 Why doesn't WWE do a photoshoot with her and Trish already?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mandy was pretty good this week, and hopefully seems to be finding herself. 

She does need to up it in the talking area. But she is on the right road regarding the power angle. Being a hotter Beth type could work as a general blueprint.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wildcat410 said:


> Mandy was pretty good this week, and hopefully seems to be finding herself.


Glad I'm not the only one who thought she did a decent job.


----------



## Michael Scott (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


she is just gorgeous


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> she is just gorgeous


One reason that we should start cloning.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

virus21 said:


> One reason that we should start cloning.


It is a very compelling argument in favour of it, that's for sure.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


The white and gold gear looks amazing on her.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I really like that gear. I think I may even like it more than her NXT black gear...


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like she's taking over the role that Eva Marie had as the ultimate eye candy... and doing a mighty fine job, I must say.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Agree the white and gold looks great... except the trunks are too big... almost looks like a diaper... I don't get why they refuse to let her show some booty cheeks the way Alexa does...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 :damn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them boobies though :banderas


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

we really need some mandy nude leaks lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MERPER said:


> we really need some mandy nude leaks lol


I would die.


----------



## Michael Scott (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She truely is God's Greatest Creation!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

very sexy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


Very attractive doesn't look fake one bit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Her physique is heavenly!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AdventurousAlarmingAtlasmoth.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/AdventurousAlarmingAtlasmoth.webm


:sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/InexperiencedHomelyAtlanticridleyturtle.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Today has been a great day, can't wait to see the full shoot.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks like a great shoot, just hope there's more booty photos/videos from it in the days ahead


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

looks like a decent photoshoot. She's a damn fine woman.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

metallon said:


>


This is a photoshoot that can't arrive soon enough.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I say Mandy and it's not even close


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Jersey said:


> I say Mandy and it's not even close


It's like comparing Coca Cola and Mountain Dew, I don't see the point. They're both hot in their own "categories"


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> It's like comparing Coca Cola and Mountain Dew, I don't see the point. They're both hot in their own "categories"



Categories be damned, Coca-Cola is way better than Mountain Dew and Mandy is way hotter than Peyton. End of story.

I'm usually slightly biased against blondes, but Mandy has beautiful eyes and a fantastic smile.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Categories be damned, Coca-Cola is way better than Mountain Dew and Mandy is way hotter than Peyton. End of story


kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


When does the full shoot get released?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> When does the full shoot get released?


No idea, I just know it's a WWE shoot. So hopefully soon.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> No idea, I just know it's a WWE shoot. So hopefully soon.


That's the worst news ever. If it's a WWE shoot, then there will be zero good booty shots in it. No wonder she didn't post any decent booty videos the other day... damn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Total f*ing goddess


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

FINALLY!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> FINALLY!!!



It's weird hearing her theme without graves going nuts on commentary in the background lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^ugh, I'd kill to see the other side of her in those photos


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HarmfulAromaticIberianmidwifetoad.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/RashWebbedCony.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tino, you lucky SOB


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Every time I visit this thread I both die and come alive simultaneously.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ClassicGloriousAsianporcupine.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HarmoniousWelcomeHoki.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IndelibleFixedAnaconda.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mandy, Sonya and Zahra?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

She looks hotter than 89 degrees amirite?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So damn hot!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Soooooooo hot ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

She's a bad, BAD woman, and like Lana, she loves attention.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


This should be their SD attire.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Fucking hell, those tits!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Very nonchalant about killing us.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> cowboy bootz


Looks like every girl I went to high school with wearing those with shorts. 

:shockedpunk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:damn :damn :damn :damn :damn :damn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

what I would give to see her in nothing but those cowboy boots....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Mandy Rose in her blue short shorts. wens3*_


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Mandy Rose in her blue short shorts. wens3*_


Yeah...


_"Shorts"_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023341148524359680
:homer


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

New Tag Team name ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 I would fit in great with these two :curry2


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> I would fit in great with these two :curry2


Only one of them though in actuality.

Unless you're just meaning a photo op.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> Only one of the though in actuality.
> 
> Unless you're just meaning a photo op.


 Damn you had to ruin my moment lol.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Damn you had to ruin my moment lol.












Any time fam.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Why wasn't she on SD last night?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She hasn't been on SmackDown for a couple of weeks now. Hopefully she will be back soon.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Using the same leggins Peyton used in that workout video with Sheamus :bjpenn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I see Mandy started her own app today... $5 per month for "exclusive" content... 

I have a feeling she isn't long for WWE... She must know they only view her as low-card squash material and that she has a brighter future as a model/workout guru through her own media or other such options


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MERPER said:


> I see Mandy started her own app today... $5 per month for "exclusive" content...
> 
> I have a feeling she isn't long for WWE... She must know they only view her as low-card squash material and that she has a brighter future as a model/workout guru through her own media or other such options


eh I wouldn't look to deeply into it, she is probably just expanding her brand and knows that a lot of desperate thirsty dudes will pay for it lol. Plus on the Lilian Garcia podcast she says she loves the business so I don't really see her going anywhere unless the WWE lets her go which I don't see happening.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dark Match from SmackDown last Tuesday ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


She can make a crippled man walk and a blind man see, how can I put this she could make the grinch love christmas.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LameAltruisticDiamondbackrattlesnake.webm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

FINALLY the WWE costume department figured it out and gave Mandy Rose pretty much the shortest in-ring "Shorts" possible so her a$$ cheeks are everywhere... hallelujah

we're going to need some good gifs from this match... any help from gif experts out there would be much appreciated


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> She can make a crippled man walk and a blind man see, how can I put this she could make the grinch love christmas.


As I said pages back, this thread makes me both simultaneously die and resurrect every time I enter it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> As I said pages back, this thread makes me both simultaneously die and resurrect every time I enter it.


 Since your alive and well we need that cartwheel gif she just did on sd lol.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jersey said:


> Since your alive and well we need that cartwheel gif she just did on sd lol.


might as well just gif the entire match lol

or if anyone sees HD video of the match posted anywhere online post that and we can all make our own gifs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> might as well just gif the entire match lol
> 
> or if anyone sees HD video of the match posted anywhere online post that and we can all make our own gifs


 I personally don't make gifs so .....


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jersey said:


> I personally don't make gifs so .....


LOL, I know you don't bud I was just going off your post for anyone who might


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

People provide me with links I can create marvelous things. Thats of my OWN creation since I don't believe in God. If I did, Mandy Rose would be the closest evidence of it I'd wager.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> People provide me with links I can create marvelous things. Thats of my OWN creation since I don't believe in God. If I did, Mandy Rose would be the closest evidence of it I'd wager.


 Had you said this 20 min while I was using my laptop then link would've been provided but currently using my phone so...... Plus you don't need to be religious to say GODDAMN MANDY.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Goddamn Amanda, Goddamn.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> People provide me with links I can create marvelous things. Thats of my OWN creation since I don't believe in God. If I did, Mandy Rose would be the closest evidence of it I'd wager.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfb8z6S5FxY


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

MERPER said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfb8z6S5FxY


If it’s still there tonight when I get home from work I’ll make some gifs.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> FINALLY the WWE costume department figured it out and gave Mandy Rose pretty much the shortest in-ring "Shorts" possible so her a$$ cheeks are everywhere... hallelujah


 :bryanlol


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> If it’s still there tonight when I get home from work I’ll make some gifs.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^Thank you


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Welp, my assistance isn't needed then.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> Welp, my assistance isn't needed then.


Hey, if you scrub through the match and see anything else feel free to keep your gif-master reputation going lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Dayum.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


I like the 1970's bell bottoms look on her. :bjpenn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Wildcat410 said:


> I like the 1970's bell bottoms look on her. :bjpenn


Would make good ring gear if she ever switched to tights.

Though that'd kinda be like Mickie James' gear.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Black Metal said:


> Would make good ring gear if she ever switched to tights.
> 
> Though that'd kinda be like Mickie James' gear.


If she'll ever switch to tights ...

:fuckthis


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^I feel like you just posted both those photos last week lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She looks better than ever!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> She looks better than ever!


Totally agree! She is in tremendous shape!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FamiliarExcitableEarwig.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

metallon said:


>


I love these.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good lord ...










:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jesus man, that's like 15 updates from you today. Take a break. I don't think anyone is going to be upset if you don't post her most recent Instagram story/post within 2 minutes of her posting it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If only Peyton posted as much as Mandy, and as good pics/vids as she does :mj2

https://giant.gfycat.com/ScarceThreadbareFlatcoatretriever.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CourteousWelltodoGypsymoth.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AccomplishedVariableBagworm.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DifficultOblongIslandwhistler.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ChillyPlumpCoqui.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bless her for posting as many bikini pics as she does


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

and yet not 1 single booty shot in the entire bunch lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> and yet not 1 single booty shot in the entire bunch lol


Your sig isn't enough?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jersey said:


> Your sig isn't enough?


well, it certainly never hurts to have fresh content to look at


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040731891916255234

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041017861475524608


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

If they become women's tag team champions this forum will erupt with hate lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> If they become women's tag team champions this forum will erupt with hate lol.


They need to be featured on TV for that to happen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>



It's a fucking crime she isn't on TV every week. Her and Sonya must be pissed being moved from RAW being on TV every week to going to SDL and barely being used.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^I said it before, I'll say it again, I don't think she's going to be in WWE for very long. They obviously have no intention of giving her much TV time at any point and the women's division is too full right now. 

I think eventually she's going to realize there's nothing in it for her and launch a career in modeling or something. She can be far more successful in that way, IMHO.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MERPER said:


> ^I said it before, I'll say it again, I don't think she's going to be in WWE for very long. They obviously have no intention of giving her much TV time at any point and the women's division is too full right now.
> 
> I think eventually she's going to realize there's nothing in it for her and launch a career in modeling or something. She can be far more successful in that way, IMHO.



It just blows my mind, as usually she is the type of chick Vince blows his load over and pushes to the moon.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> It just blows my mind, as usually she is the type of chick Vince blows his load over and pushes to the moon.


He has given up control of the women's division entirely to Stephanie as I understand it

It's Steph, in conjunction with Triple H, who have been responsible for the women's push... royal rumble match, Evolution, etc.

The roster is just too stacked with quality women right now both in terms of their looks and in-ring abilities and sadly Mandy falls short in the latter aspect.

Unless they go to an all-women's weekly show and move all the women to that show and off the RAW/Smackdown rosters it's hard to see Mandy getting TV time more than once a month or so


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I think eventually she's going to realize there's nothing in it for her and *launch a career in modeling* or something. She can be far more successful in that way, IMHO.


I knew you would say that lol. I think they (Her and Sonya) will win the tag belts at evolution and remain a team before splitting up. Also don't understand why they didn't keep her and goldust together and put them back in the mmc.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jersey said:


> I knew you would say that lol. I think they (Her and Sonya) will win the tag belts at evolution and remain a team before splitting up. Also don't understand why they didn't keep her and goldust together and put them back in the mmc.


Women's tag team belts? when did that happen?

Also, I think the mmc decision is more due to Goldust... I think he's basically retired at this point. He hasn't been on RAW in a long time. Maybe he couldn't or didn't want to do mmc?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Women's tag team belts? when did that happen?


 With the women they are pushing the division that's obviously the next thing that will happen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BowedBlankHummingbird.webm


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jersey said:


> With the women they are pushing the division that's obviously the next thing that will happen.


I hope you are right.

At this point I am 100% behind a weekly all-women show.

Pull all the women off RAW & SmackDown Live rosters and make 1 live show each week that runs 1 or 1.5 hours. Have 1 world championship, 1 tag team title division and maybe 1 other "intercontinental" type belt.

There's enough women, enough interest in them to make this happen now. 

It would guarantee almost all of them TV time each week. And, as a bonus, the men on each roster who are currently buried have a better chance for TV time on those respective shows, too.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I was honestly surprised Women's tag titles weren't announced alongside of the Women's ppv. If there was anytime to do it now would be a perfect time.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I was honestly surprised Women's tag titles weren't announced alongside of the Women's ppv. If there was anytime to do it now would be a perfect time.


the problem is, if you do them, which show do they go on and does either show really have a deep enough roster for a full women's tag team division right now?

If the women's rosters were combined then yes, but right now I'd say no. Too thin a roster on either show for a tag-team division with more than 2 teams.

plus, if we're being honest, WWE writers can't figure out what to do with the male tag team divisions on either show right now so can they do it for women if the rosters are not combined?

I think it's an intriguing idea, but my best guess is they see how ratings and reaction is for Evolution and then decide next steps for the women. Evolution is a test for the company to see the level of interest in a show that is women only. If they see it can work, I think all options are on the table for future shows/titles. If it doesn't work, things won't change.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MERPER said:


> the problem is, if you do them, which show do they go on and does either show really have a deep enough roster for a full women's tag team division right now?
> 
> If the women's rosters were combined then yes, but right now I'd say no. Too thin a roster on either show for a tag-team division with more than 2 teams.
> 
> ...



If I was in charge of it it would be one set of titles and the champions would float between both shows. Honestly it's how the mens tag titles should of been as well.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> If I was in charge of it it would be one set of titles and the champions would float between both shows. Honestly it's how the mens tag titles should of been as well.


I like that idea for 1 singular person as champion... not so much for tag teams because it would still stretch the women's division thin, IMHO... 

Besides the champ you'd realistically need 3 other teams on each show... 1 "No. 1 contender" and 2 others lurking there to challenge the contenders/cause problems within the division for the contenders/champ

SmackDown would have 3 total teams... Iconics, Naomi/Asuka, Mandy/Deville but I doubt they want to move Asuka off of singles competition

RAW would have Riott Squad, Mickie/Alicia/Alexa I guess, Nia/Ember Moon maybe, Sasha Banks/Bayley, Bella Twins if they are back full time... 

Is that enough to make this work?

Now, combine the rosters into 1 show and Bella Twins full-time status is irrelevant and there are 3-4 teams there for a small but decent division


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> *I was honestly surprised Women's tag titles weren't announced alongside of the Women's ppv*. If there was anytime to do it now would be a perfect time.


 Stop it, they haven't really displayed more matches on evolution since super show down is the prime focus as of late.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NaughtyLimpChital.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DopeyGlamorousCirriped.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ScaryFaroffAustrianpinscher.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

That rack is insane!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Question is will they be having a match tonight?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Question is will they be having a match tonight?


I hope so, but seeing as they've barely been used recently probably not.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I really don't like the fact, that Mandy is so barely used lately. They are giving us Brie "Botch Mode" Bella twice every damn week and Mandy doesn't get any tv time anymore!? Ridiculous! Mandy is way more talented than that Bella failure!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Got Damn


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

metallon said:


> I really don't like the fact, that Mandy is so barely used lately. They are giving us Brie "Botch Mode" Bella twice every damn week and Mandy doesnt get any tv time anymore. Ridiculous! Mandy is way more talented than that Bella failure!


The Bella's have looked terrible and rusty since returning (and I'm a pretty big Nikki fan) but let's call a spade a spade.

This is typical WWE BS though... always push older, established people even when they're clearly done while ignoring younger, intriguing talent


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Especially in Mandy's case i don't get it. How can you not use this woman constantly in the tv shows? She looks amazing and she improved in the ring even though she is not on a level like some of the other girls. Same goes for a girl like Carmella, who is entertaining as fuck! Instead we get the Bellas, who are very limited in the ring and also never were any good on the mic. They are actually boring as fuck! If i was the head wrighter on SmackDown, there wouldn't be any episode without Mandy, Mella or the Iconics. Also Asuka is very overlooked lately. What a shame!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

She has a match tonight! Her and Sonya vs Naomi/Asuka


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> She has a match tonight! Her and Sonya vs Naomi/Asuka


 Hopefully the heels win tonight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044716719594385408


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

MERPER said:


> She has a match tonight! Her and Sonya vs Naomi/Asuka


And somehow Sonya is the one who still gets pinned. The booking of Sonya has been absolutely terrible since joining Smackdown, Asuka has suffered a lot too - on the show marks like to claim is better booked. :side:

Mandy is more green and not as talented as Sonya so she should be taking the falls. I do like Mandy as well though.. If they introduce women's tag belts they would be good champs. I don't trust WWE to book Sonya well as a singles wrestler if her and Mandy split anyway.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She probably saw Cathy's latest post and didn't want to be left behind


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> She probably saw Cathy's latest post and didn't want to be left behind


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

on last week's total divas they had a quick clip of Mandy riding a mechanical bull during WrestleMania weekend in New Orleans... how did an extended version of that video not hit social media? lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mandy Sonya feud would be interesting

We're On Our Way


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048300165285781504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048313794345259010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048353278164185088


----------



## jerry321 (Oct 7, 2018)

hot


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Paige looking at Mandy like she wants some 


Jersey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048300165285781504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048313794345259010
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048353278164185088


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Paige looking at Mandy like she wants some


 Can you blame her?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Absolutely not 


Jersey said:


> Can you blame her?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

who wouldn't want some of mandy's donuts :homer


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


>


I listened to her "origin" story on Chasing Glory with Lilian Garcia months ago but this gave more insight and visual aid. I must say I enjoyed it. I love this series when they do them.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>





















december_blue said:


>


 kada :sodone :sodone :zayn3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NearPaltryHeifer.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HardtofindTeemingBoar.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I hope those black shorts aren't permanent... totally puts the cheeks into hiding... terrible choice


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I hope those black shorts aren't permanent... totally puts the cheeks into hiding... terrible choice


:heston


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

MERPER said:


> I hope those black shorts aren't permanent... totally puts the cheeks into hiding... terrible choice


Exactly my thoughts man  Mandy was one of the very few showing a little cheek, and now it's been taken from us.

Similar happened with Lana a year or two ago, whenever she had that match at MITB against Naomi. Her wrestling attire was showing most of her ass, and in subsequent weeks the attire covered more and more until we got left with something like Mandy's shorts on her bottom half.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HardtofindTeemingBoar.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

virus21 said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/HardtofindTeemingBoar.webm


:damn Amanda


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 @MERPER


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jersey said:


> @MERPER


still too much shorts over the cheek lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> still too much shorts over the cheek lol


There's always your imagination or her previous ig pics.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://old.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/9rf82k/mandy_rose/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Corey Graves visits this thread daily 

Sure of it


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Corey Graves visits this thread daily
> 
> Sure of it


So do i! Can't blame him.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LateRigidChickadee.webm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LateRigidChickadee.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

That would be amazing!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Subscribe to her YT channel


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


You stay on point when it comes to Caruso.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> You stay on point when it comes to Caruso.


I try. lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I try. lol


 Can you post Mandy gifs from tonight along with TW?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^WOW... not sure it's possible for Mandy to look any prettier than she is in that photo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057349758124220417


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I really don't get this godforsaken company sometimes... they have Mandy eliminate Sonya from the battle royal at Evolution, clearly setting up a nice swerve for her character and a potential little feud for the undercard... so naturally, one would think they would give them a segment on tonight's Smackdown...

but, of course not... it was more important to have Charlotte do a backstage segment where she turns down Paige's offer to captain the Smackdown Survivor Series team and have Becky Lynch come to the ring and promo absolutely nothing for 2 minutes

By the time next week roles around where they could re-visit it, nobody will care anymore

Sadly, Mandy has no shot at progressing with WWE because they simply don't view her as worthy enough for a real feud or consistent TV time


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I really don't get this godforsaken company sometimes... they have Mandy eliminate Sonya from the battle royal at Evolution, clearly setting up a nice swerve for her character and a potential little feud for the undercard... so naturally, one would think they would give them a segment on tonight's Smackdown...
> 
> but, of course not... it was more important to have Charlotte do a backstage segment where she turns down Paige's offer to captain the Smackdown Survivor Series team and have Becky Lynch come to the ring and promo absolutely nothing for 2 minutes
> 
> ...


I agree, her and sonya should've stayed on raw.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


That is so damn hot!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

No text:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ertan Soner (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Ertan Soner (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> No text:


 Instead of trying to get me to end my nofap streak tag him @MERPER. He wants to view the cakes for me lol.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Instead of trying to get me to end my nofap streak tag him @MERPER.


The @ feature on this is different than most forums. I still haven’t figured it out on WF.com.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> The @ feature on this is different than most forums. I still haven’t figured it out on WF.com.


MENTION /MENTION (add username in the middle) with these [before and after the mentions.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> MENTION /MENTION (add username in the middle) with these [before and after the mentions.


Thanks. On the other forum I frequent you type @ and the username and it auto links it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> Thanks. On the other forum I frequent you type @ and the username and it auto links it.


What other forum? You mean other thread?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> MENTION /MENTION (add username in the middle) with these [before and after the mentions.


Fun fact if you do noparse /noparse with the [] it will allow you to show coding.

[USER=303458]@Jersey[/USER]


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Fun fact if you do noparse /noparse with the [] it will allow you to show coding.
> 
> [USER=303458]@Jersey[/USER]


Fun fact if you take it easy in the W.O.W section more men would be on nofap.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> What other forum? You mean other thread?


No, I meant another forum I’m a member on altogether.

Anyways back to the Golden Goddess.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> No, I meant another forum I’m a member on altogether.
> 
> Anyways back to the Golden Goddess.


State the forum & why tag me?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe they didn't address her eliminating Sonya from the battle royal, this company just doesn't have a fucking clue sometimes lol.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^Yeah, they're beyond ridiculous. Just lazy writing. Can't be bothered to write compelling stories for any man or woman on the roster if they aren't one of the top-10 superstars in the industry.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jersey said:


> Instead of trying to get me to end my nofap streak tag him @MERPER. He wants to view the cakes for me lol.


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah, as cool as Sonya and Mandy are together as a team I think a feud between the two women would be a wonderful mid-card women story. Winner can escalate to a higher card spot.

Mandy's thrown Sonya away twice in a chance for a win/title chance.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Scrolling youtube like a dork, so lets have a throwback.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> LOLOLOLOL


I'm serious lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So apparently she is not on the EU tour with the rest of the roster...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Older pic


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Clearly she wants all to relapse on no nut november.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Hopefully they follow upon this next week.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

so her and Sonya are all good? teaming up and all that again? 

after eliminating her at Evolution and then criticizing her on Smackdown Live, that's all over? No drama, no potential turn/feud? WWE writers just dropped it?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MERPER said:


> so her and Sonya are all good? teaming up and all that again?
> 
> after eliminating her at Evolution and then criticizing her on Smackdown Live, that's all over? No drama, no potential turn/feud? WWE writers just dropped it?


In the video she was saying how she totally deserves to be on Team SDL and then Sonya walked up and asked her what she said and she was like oh nothing and Sonya gave her a weird look. 

Will be interesting to see what happens this Tuesday on SDL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

A storm's a'brewin'!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Black Metal said:


> A storm's a'brewin'!


Wrong thread bro.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> Wrong thread bro.


It's not, I was posting in response to Mandy and Sonya's impending issues.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Black Metal said:


> It's not, I was posting in response to Mandy and Sonya's impending issues.


I know, that was part of the joke .


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> I know, that was part of the joke .


Figured it was an excuse just to post your gif. Hard to tell online sometimes!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Black Metal said:


> Figured it was an excuse just to post your gif. Hard to tell online sometimes!


Well I never miss an opportunity to post a Toni Storm gif, so I'm not really innocent either, lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


All sonya has to do is kiss her to be WOMAN OF THE YEAR


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay, i admit it! It's me! I'm the secret admirer!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She should wrestle with her hair in ponytail.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So Mandy is in and the night is saved!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064289552922116096


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Never looked better than tonight! What a woman!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Plump cakes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good lord, Mandy was really killing it last night!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Just unreal ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Put her back on *RAW*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I still hate the makeup lady in WWE, she always overdoes it with Mandy. She looks better outside the WWE.

But still damn fine in the WWE.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I still hate the makeup lady in WWE, she always overdoes it with Mandy. She looks better outside the WWE.
> 
> But still damn fine in the WWE.



The glam squad over does it with everyone it’s hella annoying.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> The glam squad over does it with everyone it’s hella annoying.


Indeed they do. They have some amazingly stunning women on the roster yet make them look bad with too much makeup.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Indeed they do. They have some amazingly stunning women on the roster yet make them look bad with too much makeup.




I saw a video on YouTube "Ronda Rousey backstage at Raw" The sham squad were on it, I found them annoying as hell, it's like they go overboard on the women on purpose because they themselves look like a bunch of hacks.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> The glam squad over does it with everyone it’s hella annoying.


Hell yeah!

Doesn't all that makeup fall of their faces when the women are killing it in the ring?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

The old blond woman especially can fuck right off


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The worst part though is that all the women seem to love WWEs glam squad.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Her body is just insanely perfect


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


>


I need a Mandy, Maryse and Eva bikini shoot pronto.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


THAT NY APPLE kada :zayn3 :sodone	:sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She really wants to kill us.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jersey said:


> She really wants to kill us.


She truly is the Golden Goddess :bow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

:done


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 I'll warm her up :curry2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is so fuckin' perfect!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Ummm...WOW :bow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's so *BLUE*-TIFUL


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Hopefully she cuts a promo on SD.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

OMFG


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://old.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/a3r7u7/mandy_rose_full_video_from_igstories/
https://old.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/a3s4mv/mandy_rose_2nd_video_from_igstories/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Not sure if there is any truth to this, but there's a ridiculous rumor floating around twitter/facebook that the porn company "BangBros" offered her $1 million to do 1 scene for them and she turned it down


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

MERPER said:


> Not sure if there is any truth to this, but there's a ridiculous rumor floating around twitter/facebook that the porn company "BangBros" offered her $1 million to do 1 scene for them and she turned it down


Good on her she has some dignity and actually respects her body which is a plus as I have considered her potential in WWE just needs a little work on her In Ring psychology/ability.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Good on her she has some dignity and actually respects her body which is a plus as I have considered her potential in WWE just needs a little work on her In Ring psychology/ability.


whatever she chose to do I'd respect and support... her life, her body, her choice

hopefully she has a long, successful career in WWE and makes a ton of money

if she did accept it or chooses to down the road cool... I'm sure it would be hot and she'd be a millionaire


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

metallon said:


>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Boobs!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I am so confused. Wasn't Mandy supposed to wrestle Naomi tonight?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MERPER said:


> I am so confused. Wasn't Mandy supposed to wrestle Naomi tonight?


That's what people in the SDL thread said. I guess her match got cut.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> That's what people in the SDL thread said. I guess her match got cut.


What a bunch of complete a$$holes WWE writes are


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess the match will happen next week ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I just need like 3 minutes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sex with this woman must be akin to a religious experience


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I wouldn’t have kicked out


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Lucky Becky!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^Perfect is really the only word to describe her most of the time. That photo is a prime example.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy is just too hot to handle ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^please tell me there is video of that


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Sex with this woman must be akin to a religious experience


I'm afraid she might kick my ass. She's packing a lot of muscle.:argh:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Back in july ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy and her idol ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So very sexy ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Big E is one of us :curry2:book


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077756505808666625


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HoarseEducatedIrishsetter.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/HoarseEducatedIrishsetter.webm


Fucking hell :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I've heard Vince is very high on Mandy lately and he wants to give her a big push. Hopefully that's true!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

metallon said:


> I've heard Vince is very high on Mandy lately and he wants to give her a big push. Hopefully that's true!


I don't think it's a coincidence that she started getting more TV time when Alexa was knocked out of action for an indefinite period of time.

Vince wants sex appeal still, even though the product is PG... 

and while Mandy is much improved in the ring clearly her draw is her looks

he can't leave the post-adolescent male viewers with absolutely nothing to drool over each week


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


 @MERPER


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://gfycat.com/HoarseEducatedIrishsetter


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Jersey said:


>


Those arms look like they could clothesline my head off.:vince6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

God Damn Amanda :trips5


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

MERPER said:


> he can't leave the post-adolescent male viewers with absolutely nothing to drool over each week


Can't Liv also fill in that eye candy void?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jericho-79 said:


> Can't Liv also fill in that eye candy void?


yeah sure, I mean technically you can make the case any of the women can... everyone has their own tastes in women

But, if we're looking at the twitter-verse and various websites it just seems people go nuts for Mandy's looks and body more than almost any other woman on the roster besides Alexa

As for Liv specifically, if they're going to rely on her to be eye candy I'd argue she's got to ditch the pink hair and go back blonde and they gotta get rid of her pants in-ring attire so she's flashing more butt cheek ala Mandy/Alexa... there's a reason those 2 (among a few others) where the shortest possible attire around their tushy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jericho-79 said:


> Can't Liv also fill in that eye candy void?


If she would give us more .... content then yes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

OMFG


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


 Great way to end 2018


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jersey said:


> OMFG


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

MERPER said:


> As for Liv specifically, if they're going to rely on her to be eye candy I'd argue she's got to ditch the pink hair and go back blonde and *they gotta get rid of her pants in-ring attire so she's flashing more butt cheek ala Mandy/Alexa*... there's a reason those 2 (among a few others) where the shortest possible attire around their tushy


I find it hilarious that Vince still wants the product to be PG with Mandy, Alexa, and Carmella working the ring dressed like that.:duck


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^that exact photo was posted a short time ago on the last page...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

MERPER said:


> ^that exact photo was posted a short time ago on the last page...


Sorry, i missed out on this one. But this should be new ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 My initial reaction to this pic was







.

My libido's reaction to this pic is Mandy can get it


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


God, i love this picture so much! This woman is unbelievable!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

She looked incredible of course... the video of her gleefully walking/skipping around outside the ring was nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> She looked incredible of course... the video of her gleefully walking/skipping around outside the ring was nice


Surprised to see its not to see in your sig lol.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 She should be would've perfect to be paired with Torrie Wilson.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jersey said:


> Surprised to see its not to see in your sig lol.


1) I'm at work and can't do much searching for it/making it right now

2) haven't seen gifs or vids of it yet

3) my current sig is so gold it's going to be hard to ever replace


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

MERPER said:


> my current sig is so gold it's going to be hard to ever replace


Damn right it is!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> haven't seen gifs or vids of it yet


 Their are people here who know how to make gifs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080305224009633792


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Two goddesses ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Sure thing


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd be totally down with a Mandy/Alexa tag team "The Godesses"... and getting that would mean some good writing over the next month or so... Mandy would have to swerve away from Sonya Deville, then go to RAW or Alexa would need to go to SmackDown... and any return by Alexa at this point would be a "surprise" back from injury pop


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


 @MERPER something to rival your sig.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jersey said:


> @MERPER something to rival your sig.


oh I have seen and known this since the day it first came out... it's hot, but still not as good as my sig IMHO


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

metallon said:


> Two goddesses ...


I'll take em both. Im hardcore


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Sure thing


Unsolicited trunk rides don't count, dude.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081737405135241216


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I was at the above post's WWE SmackDown! show. I got some photos of Mandy and Sonya in their tag match against Lana and Nikki Cross. I'll share them tomorrow!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes, I know the quality could be better.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy must love to drive


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Naomi with the no sell :Rollins


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

metallon said:


>


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


She knew what she was doing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084249176962150401


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


>



Wouldn't happen to have a bigger version of this gif would ya?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I’m all for Mandy’s new gimmick being that she wears a towel half the time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


So...

Lita was kind enough to be topless when she was under a bedspread...will Mandy do similar one day...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So...
> 
> Lita was kind enough to be topless when she was under a bedspread...will Mandy do similar one day...


 By similar you mean leaks of her topless?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Great segment


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Felt old school kinda. I missed on location segments and brawls. She looked great also.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Black Metal said:


> Felt old school kinda. I missed on location segments and brawls. She looked great also.


Yeah, WWE really seems trying to change something this year. We've had those backstage or on location brawl segments since the year started and it actually gives the rivalries some meaning. Love it! Hopefully WWE keeps up with that stuff, cause this is one thing that made the Attitude Era so good. 

Oh, and yeah! Mandy looked stunning! She's my number 1 right now! What a sexy, perfect woman.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Some people complaining about the Mandy Rose storyline but dayum is she fine. We know she can work in the ring and on the mic. What she did last night is simply her showing hot how she is and using it to her advantage like many many women in this world.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

And what people often oversee is, that it is really hard work to have a body like hers. It takes a lot of discipline and effort, especially when you are on the road all the time. Besides that, Mandy is really starting to grow in this character she plays. Don't think she has reached her limits yet!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Their use of Mandy recently has been really good, and a breath of fresh air. There's nothing wrong with using an attractive womans looks.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy's face when she spotted Naomi in the hotel room ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Two of the hottest women WWE has ever seen ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy will finally square off with Naomi this tuesday ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> Mandy will finally square off with Naomi this tuesday ...


Good hopefully MAndy wins.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

metallon said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Work that body Mandy ]


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


*S*ugar *H*oney *I*ced *T*ea she's perfect.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

metallon said:


>


That's hot. And I'm not just talking about the beach...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's on Axxess today, so we can expect a lotta pics later ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

If all hot chicks like fat guys then why should go through a hassle to get into shape?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy is looking stunning tonight!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's so fucking sexy.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jersey said:


> She's so fucking sexy.


Indeed!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> Indeed!


 Those cakes tonight :zayn3


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jersey said:


> She's so fucking sexy.


I think Charly would give Mandy a run for her money just that she doesn't flaunt her body nearly as much.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

StylesClash90 said:


> I think Charly would give Mandy a run for her money just that she doesn't flaunt her body nearly as much.


 Kayla >Caruso


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

StylesClash90 said:


> I think Charly would give Mandy a run for her money just that she doesn't flaunt her body nearly as much.


Both their bodies are insane no doubt. I do think Mandy edges her out just a bit and i'm saying that as probably the biggest Caruso mark on the forum haha



Jersey said:


> Kayla >Caruso


:Out


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can I rest my head on them?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :Out


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy & Sonya both can't believe the cleavage ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sonya is probably gonna eliminate Mandy to return the favor from evolution.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She did great tonight. The feud with Naomi aint over yet, which is a good thing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

She's a star. Legit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She definitely can have my child.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Ref is a lucky guy ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089730913725022213


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Anyone thinks Fire and Desire will be in the tag tournament?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


J.F.C


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my god, this looks so good!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


That's going to be an interesting shoot.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is just so beautiful!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


> She is just so beautiful!


As gorgeous as Mandy is the makeup ladies butcher her every week.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, but they do that to almost everyone.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Mandy & Sonya about to make history :YES :YES :YES


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy then and now ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Actually too sexy to be real!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God, that cleavage is killing me!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


 Cakes


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


She looks so much better without the gallons of makeup they put on her in the shows.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> She looks so much better without the gallons of makeup they put on her in the shows.


Most of the girls in WWE do. I would prefere much more natural make-up looks in WWE tv!


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092234742228049920


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Finally the Bed Of Roses was back last night! Love that move!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like some underboob ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Perfection ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

metallon said:


>


I like this pic looks like it came out of the 90s.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

metallon said:


>



Pizza 4 Life !


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089715641500737537


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God's Greatest Creation ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095511169178189824


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


She looks so good tonight :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So close but that Double arm facebuster was dope.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jersey said:


> So close but that Double arm facebuster was dope.


The Bed Of Roses, her finishing move! Mandy did great tonight!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Sooooo sexy ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097287785872932864


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 Got damn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> The Bed Of Roses, her finishing move! Mandy did great tonight!


They got me there, I legit thought she had won it. Despite the outcome  She had a great showing tonight.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


Mandy really was looking dope tonight!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> They got me there, I legit thought she had won it. Despite the outcome  She had a great showing tonight.


 I legit was gonna come in here to mark out because I thought they won.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> Mandy really was looking dope tonight!


She's always unbelievably stunning but something about her look tonight just sent her over the edge.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Somebody found that bed of roses gif?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> She's always unbelievably stunning but something about her look tonight just sent her over the edge.


Not only was she looking hot, but also badass!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DefiniteValuableFox.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/DefiniteValuableFox.webm


My two favorites in the same gif :mark:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097335808355315713


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097335808355315713


They should of won, no reason Bayley and Sasha need to hold the titles to Mania.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> They should of won, no reason Bayley and Sasha need to hold the titles to Mania.


Their time will come, my friend. Sasha & Bayley are still way better than Jax & Tamina! Also i so hope the Riott Squad will win it one day. Liv and Sarah rock as a team and they were killing it tonight with their jumps from the pod!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> Their time will come, my friend. Sasha & Bayley are still way better than Jax & Tamina! Also i so hope the Riott Squad will win it one day. Live and Sarah rock as a team and they were killing it tonight with their jumps from the pod!


it just frustrates me they could of used the win to build up more women, instead they just give the belts to 2 people who have already held the main womens title one of which is like a 5x champion.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> it just frustrates me they could of used the win to build up more women, instead they just give the belts to 2 people who have already held the main womens title one of which is like a 5x champion.


Yeah, i was thinking kind of the same way and see your point.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I was surprised Fire'n'Desire made it that far last eliminated, Seemed rather obvious Nia/Tamina would eat the final elimination.

Plus she looked great as always.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

StylesClash90 said:


> I was surprised Fire'n'Desire made it that far last eliminated, Seemed rather obvious Nia/Tamina would eat the final elimination.
> 
> Plus she looked great as always.


I was glad they got that spotlight through the whole length of the match. They both did a god job tonight.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

At some point of the match i thought there was something wrong with her teeth, but fortunately it seems like it was only her lipstick ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 :damn wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

An pictures of Mandy Rose trying to pin Sasha Banks with her legs spread wide open from the Chamber match?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What happened to her teeth? Did she have an accident at a live show or something?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> What happened to her teeth? Did she have an accident at a live show or something?


Nah her teeth are fine, it's her lipstick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Nah her teeth are fine, it's her lipstick


Oh, ok. Kind of looked like she had broken them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Oh, ok. Kind of looked like she had broken them.


I thought so at first as well


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is god's greatest creation! Her teeth are unbreakable! :bryanlol


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> What happened to her teeth? Did she have an accident at a live show or something?





Mango13 said:


> Nah her teeth are fine, it's her lipstick


Getting knocked and thrown around would eventually leave its mark when you don't use no smear or permanent lipstick.



Dolorian said:


> Oh, ok. Kind of looked like she had broken them.


I'm sure she would've been been visibly panicking if that ever happened.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Jersey


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> @Jersey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Metal said:


> I'm sure she would've been been visibly panicking if that ever happened.


Wasn't thinking it had happened at the Chamber match but at a live show perhaps.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


>


Jersey always got those perv shots.


----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> @Jersey


THANKS! >


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 https://old.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/as3i3x/mandy_feat_charly/









It's to large to use as sig


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Simply God's Greatest Creation ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> Jersey always got those perv shots.


 Get out.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She looked exceptional on sunday. It's weird how she and Ciampa use the same finisher though, same as Elias and Cross. Both guys need to find something else as the two girls used those moves before them.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Get out.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Love it ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098050141519577088


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> Love it ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098050141519577088



Future SDL Women's champion :mark: :mark:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Future SDL Women's champion :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sonya should risk the friendship already











metallon said:


>


She's so giving.



metallon said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Sonya (in the 2nd pic) knows what's up.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Sonya was ready to kiss her.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

i really thought that boob was going to pop too much over and a nip was going to say hello last night


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Sonya was ready to kiss her.


I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time.


I just wanna watch.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I like seeing them together.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> I like seeing them together.


I agree, it needs to happen more.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I agree, it needs to happen more.


 Yeah :curry2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Please go and vote for Mandy ...

https://www.wwe.com/polls/who-should-be-next-in-line-for-a-smackdown-womens-title-opportunity


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099013547709870081


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> Please go and vote for Mandy ...
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/polls/who-should-be-next-in-line-for-a-smackdown-womens-title-opportunity


 Voted


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 The moment you removed Mandy out of your sig, she started hanging out with Caruso. Do you regret removing Mandy from your sig now?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> The moment you removed Mandy out of your sig, she started hanging out with Caruso. Do you regret removing Mandy from your sig now?


I'll put her back in my sig once she wins the championship.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Double Thickness :sodone :sodone





Mango13 said:


> I'll put her back in my sig once she wins the championship.


 :lol :lmao never change


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Really looks like it's going to be a wild night!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> Really looks like it's going to be a wild night!


It's being filmed for Total Divas as well so we will get some real high quality stuff once the episode airs.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I could totally get used to these two hanging out all the time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


They should've kissed for gay pride.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good lord, Sonya really is living a good life!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100115207089725440


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like Mandy won that poll ...

https://www.wwe.com/polls/who-should-be-next-in-line-for-a-smackdown-womens-title-opportunity


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^if she's not in gear now, guessing she doesn't have a match tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100615842935463936


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100615842935463936


Absolutely unbelievable how much of an afterthought Asuka and the entire Smackdown women's division is right now other than Charlotte/Becky.

Why is WWE creative incapable of writing more than 1 meaningful feud at a time?

And why are Charlotte/Becky even still on SD Live if they're going for the RAW women's championship? Makes zero sense. Get them to RAW. Make a simple trade, do something/anything.

But basically crapping all over the SD Live women by giving them zero TV time and announcing a freaking title match in a twitter post is pathetic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MERPER said:


> But basically crapping all over the SD Live women by giving them zero TV time and announcing a freaking title match in a twitter post is pathetic.



Yeah it should of been announced on TV but whatever. Will be interesting to see what happens in the weeks leading up to the match.

I know it's not going to happen but my god I would mark the fuck out if she won and walked into Mania as the champion.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NeedyFrenchCougar.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RipeShimmeringBarb.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ElementaryGlassAnglerfish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ClearcutPersonalCob.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SlowVigorousBat.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I know it's not going to happen but my god I would mark the fuck out if she won and walked into Mania as the champion.


Yeah, same goes for me!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


Oh my god!!! Look how straight her hair is!!

(I'll let you in on a secret. I'm not really looking at her hair........)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## stingerstyles4112 (Oct 24, 2018)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


She has hair?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/eNs5zeE.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/YzlR9k2.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/Mjh8H0S.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/9AotbUF.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/YrwMmIM.gif
https://i.imgur.com/XvMklM1.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/1UmNvIM.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/6QoweRQ.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/Nd0KdIh.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/995Ybap.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/Yo23ckO.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/kKOHKnz.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, she is in incredible shape!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Looks similar to this


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 No DaMandy's donuts today?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> @Mango13 No DaMandy's donuts today?


I can't watch the videos..they make me cringe tbh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I can't watch the videos..they make me cringe tbh










Why?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Why?


They just have an awkward vibe to them haha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> They just have an awkward vibe to them haha


 i don't see it. Mandy & Caruso would be your preference?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> i don't see it. Mandy & Caruso would be your preference?


Nah I don't have a problem with Mandy and Sonya, it's just the entire like theme of the videos Idk it just comes off Awkward to me for whatever reason


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


This is probably what vince sees too.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Those 3 pics in that order: Mandy seduces, Mandy claims and Mandy after the deed.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This looks cool ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103839404391583745


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I go with C ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She looks so sexy in this!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

metallon said:


>


When they part ways I'll be a sad man.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Man did she look great tonight.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Those look great on Mandy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy is in the shape of her life! What a killer body!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


:sodone :banderas wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

metallon said:


>


I need a match with her and Becky *Loser Leaves Pants* match. :curry2


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110933927882080256


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Can't wait for them to become tag champs.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

We all would enjoy Mandy more in finnish sauna... in finnish Sauna we go in naked


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So cute ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


wens3 wens3 wens3 I think she's winning the battle royal at mania.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> wens3 wens3 wens3 I think she's winning the battle royal at mania.



I hope so


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I hope so


Her or Liv. Of course Liv isn't very realistic, unfortunately.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I hope so


You ready to put that snowbunny back in your sig?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111028251856646144


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Is this logo official?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


I'm sure Sonya has kissed Mandy while Mandy is facing her like this.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She should wrestle with her hair in a ponytail.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113291002759012352


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Perfection ...





































:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*my body is rdy*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114713840296648704


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115016733411151873


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

With her bestie Sonya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She's on vacation in Turks and Caicos we about to get a ton of content.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CraftyFinishedAnemonecrab.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

if we don't get at least 1 booty photo/video from her during this trip it'll be disappointing lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnawareUnluckyInganue.webm


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>


 @MERPER That view :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


WOW, just WOW!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She's relentless with these today!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>





Mango13 said:


>


 She's clearly against nofap. JFC woman.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She knows exactly what she's doing, she LOVES the attention.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> She knows exactly what she's doing, she LOVES the attention.


We just need Alexa to follow that


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well if her goal was to break the internet, she's certainly on her way.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mandy blessing us this day


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>





Jersey said:


> We just need Alexa to follow that


And Becky, especially with how much thicker and curvier she's gotten recently.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/gNHolLv.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/8MlrsOI.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

It's just so perfect and round lol

if/when she leaves WWE I can totally see her doing Playboy


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117191657978507264


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/a16KCu5.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/2qw5jvv.mp4


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

With Trish.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> https://i.imgur.com/a16KCu5.mp4
> https://i.imgur.com/2qw5jvv.mp4


RAW :curry2


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Derpvillage (Apr 9, 2019)

MERPER said:


> It's just so perfect and round lol
> 
> if/when she leaves WWE I can totally see her doing Playboy


Or do both LOL


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Derpvillage said:


> Or do both LOL


not sure if you just crawled out from under a rock but WWE will not let women do Playboy or any other nude shoots while under contract with the company


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> if/when she leaves WWE I can totally see her doing Playboy


Playboy doesn't do nude spreads anymore so.....


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Playboy doesn't do nude spreads anymore so.....


I thought they reversed that decision because everyone stop buying it?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I thought they reversed that decision because everyone stop buying it?


Proof?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Proof?


I don't have proof. I wasn't making a definitive statement. This is why I said "I thought........."


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dat booty!!!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Jersey said:


> Playboy doesn't do nude spreads anymore so.....



yes they do

they stopped for a few years but they have done nude spreads the last year or more since Cooper Hefner got involved again

EDIT: Since February 2017 to be exact 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...playboy-brings-nudity-back-magazine/97868038/


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Gotta love that knee to the face!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118323734971076609


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

:x


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

[/IMG]









DAMN!! Just when you think that she cannot get any hotter, she does stuff like this.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


She has to relax, this is too much.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

:x


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy's ass has just left this universe! Pure perfection!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> Mandy's ass has just left this universe! Pure perfection!


That apple on her :sodone :sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120847138324459520


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121299801671208966


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She has her own app now ...

https://fitwithmandyapp.com/


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> She has her own app now ...
> 
> https://fitwithmandyapp.com/


Did you download it?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jersey said:


> Did you download it?


Not yet.


----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

:x


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:bjpenn

https://giant.gfycat.com/BrilliantScornfulEuropeanfiresalamander.webm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> She has her own app now ...
> 
> https://fitwithmandyapp.com/


 @Black Metal


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/InnocentClassicDartfrog.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SelfreliantBothImperatorangel.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good lord, them powerful legs! She is so perfect!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it just me or did Mandy look like Britney Spears back in her teens?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

metallon said:


>


I love these two.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

metallon said:


> Is it just me or did Mandy look like Britney Spears back in her teens?


No but clearly that's what was channeled.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123401549802348546


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FelineInfamousDesertpupfish.webm


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/FelineInfamousDesertpupfish.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God's Greatest Creation is coming ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128298814249603073


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


>


wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128413822882992129


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy looks so damn hot!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

metallon said:


> Mandy looks so damn hot!


I was thinking that nobody captioned that when i was scrolling this post.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mandy was the highlight of MITB :datass


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mandy looked magnificent last night :banderas


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy in that red attire is just perfection! She looked absolutely stunning last night and she also deliverd pretty good in that match! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130248482726350848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130493096393945091

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130312960025550848


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Sonya had a great view.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GiddyEarnestKingbird.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RemarkableOrderlyCormorant.webm


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/RemarkableOrderlyCormorant.webm


I'm done. 

wens3 wens3 wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


FUCK wens3 :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


>


:WOO


----------



## austinruben (Mar 29, 2019)

Love Amanda so much


----------



## austinruben (Mar 29, 2019)

shes gorgeous wow


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy in that red attire is more than i can take! Just perfection!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/TallHeavyBurro.webm


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Timo Sabatelli is a lucky bastard.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Arrows pointed at the breasts? Well she knows what we want


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


>


wens3


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Without tags ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dat body ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Whoever made that red gear should get a Nobel >


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jimmie Whitaker (Jun 8, 2019)

Trish Stratus similarities


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138276359510167552


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Just wow....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


That's just a little bit adorable!

Great couple of pictures


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


>


Wow. 

:banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy's body really has reached perfection! She is just one of a kind!


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


Truely the perfect body! Them legs are unbelievable!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Killer thighs! Mandy is the queen!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Her quads look impressive.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is a bigger and better version!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry for the bad quality ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


Soon my friends, soon. 

wens3

We were denied a Sasha/Bailey angle, we can't be denied a Sonya/Mandy angle...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I want them to kiss!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Did Mandy's thighs just become her best asset? DAAAAMN!

Her thighs are better than anything else in the WWE today.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Did Mandy's thighs just become her best asset? DAAAAMN!
> 
> Her thighs are better than anything else in the WWE today.


Yeah, and she knows how to put them in scene! Mandy in heels with very short shorts and oiled up thighs is definitely best for business! But also don't underestimate Mandy's butt, felllas.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ultron said:


> Soon my friends, soon.
> 
> wens3
> 
> We were denied a Sasha/Bailey angle, we can't be denied a Sonya/Mandy angle...



Ima be so pissed if all they do is tease it and never go through with it :beckylol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> :sodone


She has reached perfection! It doesn't get any better!


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Imagine if Mandy came around during the era WWE had bra and pantie matches, lingerie match, a match involving a pool and some sort of liquid substance, and when WWE divas graced the cover of playboy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Those legs, god damn!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mordecay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I can just imagine the guys in there thinking:

"Don't let her see you staring at her ass." And repeating that over and over.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it even possible to not stare at her ass when she wears something like this? I bet Mandy enjoys the attention! And there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I can just imagine the guys in there thinking:
> 
> "Don't let her see you staring at her ass." And repeating that over and over.


Some of those donuts probably were used for other purposes after seeing her like that :lmao


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


Now that's a hot woman Mords, I know you love Peyton but if there is one woman that defines sexy it's Mandy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

StylesClash90 said:


> Now that's a hot woman Mords, I know you love Peyton but if there is one woman that defines sexy it's Mandy.


I've never denied that Mandy is hot, I just prefer Peyton :shrug


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's a hot woman Mords, I know you love Peyton but if there is one woman that defines sexy it's Mandy.
> ...


Of course.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mandy needs to wear short shorts more often.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



Fucking hell her body is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Fucking hell her body is absolutely perfect.


You dont say? :maisie

It's a race between Mandy or Charly for me which one is hotter. But why not have both :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banez said:


> You dont say? :maisie
> 
> It's a race between Mandy or Charly for me which one is hotter. But why not have both :lol


Mandy and Charly are like neck and neck for me. If I had to choose it would be a very hard choice that idk if I would be able to make haha.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Mandy and Charly are like neck and neck for me. If I had to choose it would be a very hard choice that idk if I would be able to make haha.


Don't get me wrong Mandy is gorgeous but if choosing between her and Charly there is no doubt that I'd take Charly.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> > Mandy and Charly are like neck and neck for me. If I had to choose it would be a very hard choice that idk if I would be able to make haha.
> ...


I think Charly is more Wife material while Mandy is more for a short-Mid term relationship.

Pick your desire on that one.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Don't get me wrong Mandy is gorgeous but if choosing between her and Charly there is no doubt that I'd take Charly.





StylesClash90 said:


> I think Charly is more Wife material while Mandy is more for a short-Mid term relationship.
> 
> Pick your desire on that one.



I was thinking along the same lines as well haha. Probably couldn't afford Mandy's lifestyle :maury


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> MonkasaurusRex said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong Mandy is gorgeous but if choosing between her and Charly there is no doubt that I'd take Charly.
> ...


Well she loves workouts and donuts can't be all that expensive right.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Banez said:


> You dont say? :maisie
> 
> It's a race between Mandy or Charly for me which one is hotter. *But why not have both* :lol


Yeah, like any mortal human could handle that........


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Yeah, like any mortal human could handle that........


I'll be more than happy to die trying :book


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Banez said:


> I'll be more than happy to die trying :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking ass banderaswens3:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Look at her body in that pink dress! Every inch of her body is just perfection!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Fucking hell her body is absolutely perfect.


I totally agree! It's not even fair to other women! Mandy has clearly reached perfection!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I just can't get enough of those thighs ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Just a couple of more stunning pics of god's greatest creation ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:sodone	:sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CelebratedUnkemptClownanemonefish.webm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

Jersey said:


>


Can we get that awesome legs spread Mandy shot?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy looks so good in red! Those killer thighs drive me crazy!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ClauDee (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


wens3 kada :zayn3 :sodone :banderas :Tripslick :book


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mandy has surpassed Trish long ago! Trish was damn hot in her prime, but Mandy is just another level! That woman's body is simply unbelievable! Maybe the best ass and thighs i've ever seen!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


A BAStar event where Mandy Rose turns up in little shorts...lucky kids.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>





Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>


She's such a snack my god.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dat body is so perfect!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 This snowbunny is forever trying to kill us.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


> Dat body is so perfect!!!


:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


>


There's the real cover girl!


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Went to the live event in Houston last night. Half of Mandy's bare ass was on full display and they on ringside where I sat jezzus

http://www.imagebam.com/image/283f951302981474


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163053645878812672


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

No gifs from last night?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


>


A Championship would suit her so well.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Mandy's ass is a work of art.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


>


 Very Plump NY apple.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AfraidRawIguanodon.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/AfraidRawIguanodon.webm


More gains? As if it wasn't big and firm enough already. But hey, I'm not complaining if it gets any bigger!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jersey said:


>


They need to hurry up and put a Title on her, it'd complete her look so much.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> They need to hurry up and put a Title on her, it'd complete her look so much.


Agreed


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She's making up for her SD attire, only way to kill us as she knows how. kada :zayn3 :sodone


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jersey said:


>


Coolest part of the match lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Coolest part of the match lol.


They should interact more backstage.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Jersey said:


> :sodone :sodone :sodone


What a beautiful sight. Such a nice beach.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Cowabunga said:


> What a beautiful sight. Such a nice beach.


What? There's a beach? I wasn't paying attention :Oooh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SpanishPerkyDaddylonglegs.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GranularTerrificGoldfinch.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy fuck :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Holy fuck :homer



:mark: this needs to come out like now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :mark: this needs to come out like now.


It comes out tomorrow according to Maxim Australia IG page

Now we need one with the IIconics too, its fucking Maxin AUSTRALIA :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I may need a minute...


























































Ok I am done... just kidding










Now I am owens3:banderas:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I may need a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking hell wens3 :sodone


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

:done


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

That's why she's the sexiest woman in WWE people lol, I'm glad I'm not wrong too.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HQ version


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/EnlightenedLoathsomeHellbender.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>


wens3 wens3 wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She's giving me this Eva Marie vibe where somehow she manages to be more breathtakingly gorgeous by the day.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> She's giving me this Eva Marie vibe where somehow she manages to be more breathtakingly gorgeous by the day.


Skip back to the last page for more amazingness.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It sucks that the BTS clips are behind a pay wall :fuck

https://giant.gfycat.com/OfficialInsignificantCopepod.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RigidDelayedAnglerfish.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Today's roster has way too many hot women :done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Those thighs of hers dawg!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll be in my bunk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

This woman takes so many photoshoots.

I'm not complaining.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

is it me or her ass gets slightly bigger every time I see it?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Cowabunga said:


> is it me or her ass gets slightly bigger every time I see it?


That's a good thing. 

:book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## billc (Oct 5, 2019)

Jersey said:


>


This is my first post so pardon me if it's not perfect. These two in the pic are friends and Sonya on the left is saying they were together at one time romantically. Maybe they're best friends IDK. But the blonde Mandy Rose (I believe it's Rose) is going to be on a magazine cover right? I'm watching WWE on TV but several other girls are my favorite women wrestlers. Ashley (Ric Flair's daughter) is one. You can see where she got "Charlotte" from lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/MixedSingleBluefintuna-mobile.mp4


----------



## billc (Oct 5, 2019)

Jersey said:


>


Real question. Are those real?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MixedImmaterialElephantseal.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She's just begging to get pregnant.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mandy is absolutely gorgeous but the fucking overdone "glam" shit they do to the women for TV does her no justice at all.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


make that pink gear permanent


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah, I dig that gear with the collar.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> Yeah, I dig that gear with the collar.


I dont what it is but her ring gear with collars on them always looks really, really good.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Already posted


----------



## BigRedCheese89 (Oct 20, 2019)

She looks unreal. In the best way. Hot damn.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/DecimalHorribleBullmastiff-mobile.mp4


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BlueSelfreliantEnglishpointer.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HighlevelSharpIguanodon.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>


:sodone :sodone wens3 wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PopularDampAnaconda.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SashaBanksisGOAT (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks are all she’s got.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


>


Wow. 

:book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy shit :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/PhysicalAccomplishedKinglet.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CostlyDisloyalAmberpenshell.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/RichIndelibleEnglishsetter.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Early Christmas present from Mandy? Shes a good gift giver


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Early Christmas present from Mandy? Shes a good gift giver


It's an okay gift, a better one would be her starting an onlyfans account lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

God bless America!!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FlimsyFabulousDeviltasmanian.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SparklingSpiffyBats.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Well, at least she's on TV every week and looks incredible. Shame she's just endlessly jobbing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

When she isn't subject to WWE's glam squad she is damn near perfect.

So I guess my point is that WWE and their glam squad have a fantastic ability to make beautiful women look less beautiful.

Mandy 1 WWE 0


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧



http://imgur.com/Tk4v353




http://imgur.com/Mi3dxwO




http://imgur.com/p8b2fja




http://imgur.com/gWvLsfE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

http://imgur.com/KIDipME




http://imgur.com/mgOGdrY


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

She’s sexy!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Wally Beard said:


> She’s sexy!


understatement alert!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gerqk6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She looked so incredible in all denim.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Whoa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gzjycv


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gzjznl


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


God damn bruh [emoji7][emoji7]

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She looks so amazing in all denim. Those thighs are ridiculous.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> She looks so amazing in all denim. Those thighs are ridiculous.


Thick thighs save lives.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/hbo2lu


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/hccx43


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/hkmm36


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I actually miss seeing Mandy in all denim...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Fucking hell...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


>


Never thought Id say this about Mandy, but Im not digging that look at all.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't like the tights.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/iit5h6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/iq5jey


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/itkdo8


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

Any hd wwe summer slam pictures of Mandy wrestling Sonya?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

She’s hott.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

She is smoking hott!!!!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Speedy McFist said:


> She is smoking hott!!!!


I know I tend to go this route a lot, but UNDERSTATEMENT ALERT.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

New tag team: Dana & Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Dayum


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ja45gz


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Mandy is sizzling.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/je6k0e


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


I don't know how anyone wouldn't see that she is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ja45gz


Mandy and Dana teaming up is an absolute dream come true, they look perfect together.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jkezt7


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

She should be champion one day!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jn1ar2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Love me some booty shots 🍑🔥🔥


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jersey said:


>


Mouthwatering


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Judas Effect said:


> Mouthwatering


She clearly doesn’t want none to complete no nut November.


----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

The Judas Effect said:


> View attachment 94171
> View attachment 94172


I need to see her booty in that outfit


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/k63cp2


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Since she left Sonya seems hotter to me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kcel9u


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kcivsq


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I saw on another forum some dude called her the new Torrie Wilson


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kiizdj


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)

I'd like that present under my tree


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

DownSwing said:


> I'd like that present under my tree


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/km3mlg


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/km61nu


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/km61zp


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ko41es


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kqkg86


























__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kqjkql


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kqjuzt


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kqkg86
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly the greatest post in wrestlingforum history.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Possibly the greatest post in wrestlingforum history.


Agreed leave it to Mandy to begin the new year right lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kqnrl3


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kqqkxk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/krrehi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kvz8qi


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kvyknd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kymhah


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l26az1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/l4qbdy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l57arq


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l57arq


Those big tits and succulent lips. They're the definition of mouthwatering.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Those big tits and succulent lips. They're the definition of mouthwatering.


Leave it to Mandy to gain our attention.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/l9a5mu


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/l8a0dv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l9myol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/laj5ee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lallrr


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lfrxk8


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lg9tus


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lhh32w


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lhs483


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## RuffStuff (Feb 15, 2021)

That jean and heel combo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/llk98u


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/lnw6bl


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/ln3c8o


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/lulc24


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/lulbl7


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Whoever does the make up for women in WWE deserves some jail time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/m5oyjt


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> View attachment 97694


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## BigOrange12 (Mar 13, 2021)

She is stunning.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


What a great post, Mandy looks so damn good 😍😍😍


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/m3as54


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mb5lxi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mcnmim


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/md3hrr


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/md2i89


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mdzdkz


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mfzcmj


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mkrbyn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mlq6mm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/mm80vq


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dana Brooke and Mandy Rose look like a mother-daughter duo even though Dana is only less than 2 years older than Mandy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Bebe must be wearing some serious platforms because she's only like 5'5" and is dwarfing Mandy and Dana in that pic


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mvsokv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mxomzf


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mzmoeo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n1b2ht


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n4b1lc


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n4b29w


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She’s such a distraction god damn.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n5szy4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n6lho2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n6lxxu


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n75a9s


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/nd0z73


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ngy93r


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/nhzuud


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ni1uwx


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/ni223b


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/ni9cb5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/niofcp


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Is it just me or is she so much hotter outside of the WWE. Her blonde and pink Barbie gimmick does her no favours.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Is it just me or is she so much hotter outside of the WWE.


She’s sexy af and she knows exactly what she’s doing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/njbxv4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

IMG 7416 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share Mandy Rose GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

IMG 7554 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7554 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/nm9i3w


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


You’re suppose to help us not support her on killing us. What is wrong with you?😆😂🤣😅


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

IMG 8078 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 8078 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/nskl7e


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/nt3bok


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/nt3qd3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/npyumz


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/nqo23o


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/nqnxhs


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/nqnyk3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/nvhwgq


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/nvhdhm


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

I don't think her other Pride month post got posted here so I'll post it. She's looking fucking HOTT in those that outfit. That ass especially.🔥🔥


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

A-55 Man said:


> I don't think her other Pride month post got posted here so I'll post it. She's looking fucking HOTT in those that outfit. That ass especially.🔥🔥
> 
> View attachment 102556


She’s trying to kill us.


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

Jersey said:


> She’s trying to kill us.


I think so. 😆😆 Hopefully there's more where that came from.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

A-55 Man said:


> I think so. 😆😆 Hopefully there's more where that came from.


This is no laughing matter 😆😆


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/nwfd26


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ny8898


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/o6emev


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/o8j3em


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

^Damn, I'd sure love to go hiking with Mandy. Especially if she's wearing that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/o72gon


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/o7n4po


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/o5cfx5


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/o63l8s


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409599659224543233


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She just posted the full shot.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah ... she has to relax.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/oi7jep


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/oky70y


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/omduv9


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

That's one boat party I want to be a part of...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

december_blue said:


>


I need to know the context of this! 😅😳🔥


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ot0kl1


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/otjw5u


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ov9ykl


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


 She looks amazing like this.

Though brunette is probably closer(or is) her natural hair colour so it shouldn't be too surprising that she looks good like this.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

When did Mandy get so good looking?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

InexorableJourney said:


> When did Mandy get so good looking?


She's always been good looking but maybe her being a brunette suits your fancy more than her being blonde.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Who's that with Mandy & the redhead?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> Who's that with Mandy & the redhead?


Jacy Jayne


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

she's in the Ryder Cup celeb match!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That wet hair look was just perfection!


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I prefered her with brown hair, this is too dark for her.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I prefered her with brown hair, this is too dark for her.


I agree with this sentiment. 

That said, the black is still a thousand times better than the blonde .


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

She needs to wear that outfit more often.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I prefered her with brown hair, this is too dark for her.


Agreed.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


She was the hottest, now its just so meh. She needs to bring the Blonde back!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> She was the hottest, now its just so meh. She needs to bring the Blonde back!


 Couldn't disagree with you more. The dark hair looks incredible.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

she looks hotter then ever


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU842SookoX/


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Is it illegal to look that good?


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spfrxdi (Oct 14, 2021)

SpellBound said:


> View attachment 110144


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

And to think she was fooling around with Otis one year ago, now look at them.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Sooo glad my girl FINALLY won a title 🥰, but I'm still patiently waiting for her to go back to the Blonde 😍


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She’s such a snowbunny


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She’s giving Trish vibes the more I see her. Especially when Trish went brunette.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/qqkr69


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/qr9zoq


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/qr9mja


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/qsnb7s


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/qu2oo6


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460818365967126530


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Got damn Amanda.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Suddenly I want Mandy to play Lara Croft in a movie...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She’s so thick


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

What a honey


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


 Unbelievable. That's the kind of booty that deserves to be worshipped.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

She looks insanely hot.

Also i'd say Wargames match will be battle of all that ass considering who all are in it lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

She was trending on Twitter today 









Mandy Rose Trends Because Fans Are Thankful For Her


WWE NXT Women's Champion Mandy Rose has been winning fans over ever since her overhaul. It seems that viewers have been loving the darker side of her




www.ringsidenews.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> She was trending on Twitter today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting the recognition she deserves, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> She was trending on Twitter today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“She’s bringing the yams for Thanksgiving” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Everything about Mandy's look these days is just perfect.

She just oozes villain attitude.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

What a snowbunny, my goodness


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

At this point, I hope she never goes back blonde.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mandy just killed internet.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


> At this point, I hope she never goes back blonde.


I know I've said it before, but she is so much hotter as a brunette. I mean it isn't even close IMO and she was seriously hot as a blonde.


PS I love the dude who give me the "angry" reaction every time I say that she looks better as a brunette.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

I think I need to watch NXT again, lol. God damn.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's making the Golden Goddess Mandy Rose look like a plain jane.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Banez said:


> Mandy just killed internet.


Yeah especially if you look at her ig stories.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/rdbxw1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rfmxuf


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rix0t7


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/rhx6ee


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mandy and black outfits are a combo i never want her to stop using.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Proof that without her "TV makeup" she is even better looking.

I don't understand how WWE and their makeup people take beautiful women and make them less attractive than they actually are.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rltx36


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Don’t support her trying to kill us


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


IMO the best part of Toxic Attraction is in this duo.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rnzyuo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/rr1wf1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/rqw3o1


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tino is a lucky bastard.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/rv1tt9


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rvhiur


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rwbfgb


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYW-d_JOmS6/


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rwfh89


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She clearly hates men who does semen do retention I mean my goodness.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damned said:


> View attachment 114591
> View attachment 114592
> View attachment 114593


She looks so stunning thesedays, like its weird to think of her as a blonde now. She just suits this dark look so well.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Jersey said:


> She clearly hates men who does semen do retention I mean my goodness.


Haha! I think they all do to be fair.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> She looks so stunning thesedays, like its weird to think of her as a blonde now. She just suits this dark look so well.


Its all subjective, but I HATE that she's not blonde anymore!!! She was the the most beautiful woman on the roster, now she's just another generic brunette 😕


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Its all subjective, but I HATE that she's not blonde anymore!!! She was the the most beautiful woman on the roster, now she's just another generic brunette 😕


I dno about generic brunette... fits well for Mandy and she looks insanely hot. But i guess thats subjective to one's tastes.

I prefer Mandy as brunette, altough the outfits she's been wearing since returning to NXT have been pretty great too.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Come on fellas, let's just all agree that she's hot AF regardless of what colour her hair is.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damned said:


> Haha! I think they all do to be fair.


It’s different though when it comes to Mandy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWrestlingWomen/comments/rz7xdh


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWrestlingWomen/comments/rz7xdh


Excellent camera work


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/s2ay56


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/s2axwq


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She’s so fine


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jersey said:


> She’s so fine


That's mildly put.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Banez said:


> That's mildly put.


Also respectfully put.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/s5pcxp


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/s5pcdx


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/s8ohwk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Mandy might just surpass Nikki Bella for best ring gear ever.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/scucx5


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/scuk5z


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sd9y7r


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/sdpync


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/sdsyqc


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/sdtbtf


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/sdoyq9


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/sdovqh


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Between Her and Liv it’s hard to
Pick who’s hotte th


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/shzxbg


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sic13i


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/so0nzx


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/soaaet


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/so3ryo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/stmvdh


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


So f’king fine


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Thick Attraction


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/t2xn4i


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy









__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/t3k1jq


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She’s so fucking fine.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/t9wrz8


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/te0oat


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

december_blue said:


>


I missed this...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Her & Liv are something else.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tevxly


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tf18f6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/tfs84g


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tftvl9


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tftv7s


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/tjjl7p


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tm6nuz


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She never fails at giving content while trying to kill your Semen Retention streak at the same time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I'm sorry but WWE's makeup ladies did her so dirty here. She looks so orange. You compare her here where she's done up by WWE's makeup department to the picture below of her and Sonya with much less makeup and she's so gorgeous without all that. 



december_blue said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Nice


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tpla2v


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/trwjtb


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ts51uf


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ts6ibe


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tuq29n










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/tur25m


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Its weird to think she was ever blonde now.

Brunette Mandy is everything!

Reminds me of Nikki Bella in that she just suits having a Championship so much, it really completes her look.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its weird to think she was ever blonde now.
> 
> Brunette Mandy is everything!
> 
> Reminds me of Nikki Bella in that she just suits having a Championship so much, it really completes her look.


Agreed 100%. She was hot as hell before, but brunette Mandy is next level.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/txaqnx


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


So damn hot


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/u0ul4m


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Better shot of her in that bikini.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Better shot of her in that bikini.


So fine


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/u4sd4c


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/u5rwwx


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I had not seen Mandy Rose in a long time until I saw the NXT show during WrestleMania weekend. 

I went from thinking she was hot to thinking "WOWZA!!! She's stunning!" in an instant.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/ugzx6z


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ults1x


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/um11cv


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/up4rua


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/uqn82u


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/umva82


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/us21h1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/us77aw


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God Mandy is like the hottest woman in WWE now. 

The change from blonde to brunette did wonders.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TripleG said:


> I swear to God Mandy is like the hottest woman in WWE now.
> 
> The change from blonde to brunette did wonders.


She was near the top of the list even when she was blonde but yeah brunette is better(a lot better) on her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/uu5k83


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/uwrzcw


----------



## dreamers831 (Oct 18, 2021)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/uwrzcw


Me!!!


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/uwrzcw


Probably Sonya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ux65qz


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ux745l


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

december_blue said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ux745l


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/uxq068


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/uyy66w


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v1fwto


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v1wuup


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v25k7b


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So fucking thick


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/v2mhxw


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Hot as fuck.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/v3exbw


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v51z0t


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v531jj


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/v50n2h


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v52tuw


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/v50n2h


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v52tuw


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


Sonya sure does love eating Mandy's donut....sorry could not help myself


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v7t2e2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Fucking hell Mandy is just unbelievable 🥵 Love how much of a sexy hardbody Queen she's become, can't get enough of her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v9atv3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/v9bq75


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/v9bq84


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Mandy and her girls look as stunning as always but it's crazy they're performing in front of such small crowds, all three are absolute superstars.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

EvaAngel said:


> Mandy and her girls look as stunning as always but it's crazy they're performing in front of such small crowds, all three are absolute superstars.


It's strange, but it must be incredible to see them up close like that


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

EvaAngel said:


> Mandy and her girls look as stunning as always but it's crazy they're performing in front of such small crowds, all three are absolute superstars.


You're right. But the local Florida NXT live events are always in small venues. It's good practice.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


> You're right. But the local Florida NXT live events are always in small venues. It's good practice.


Yeah i get that, just looks strange now with how great Toxic Attraction have become over the last year.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Damned said:


> It's strange, but it must be incredible to see them up close like that


Absolutely, must be an amazing experience for the fans. It would be incredible to see Toxic Attraction just a few feet away.


----------



## Candice_Slave (7 mo ago)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/vbligq


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vcjrca


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vciwyx


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vcjrca


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vdya8e


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/vejq7m


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/vfe3k4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/vgq1iv


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vgri8f


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhk3d3


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/vhkno1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhlfvp


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhnmnn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhsqjw


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhta3s


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/vinrki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CfJsNdXAIrl/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vj3j60


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vjqpo0


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vkipmz


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vkjqlz


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


Fuck she's so hot it's unbelievable, i think Mandy has replaced Eva Marie as the ultimate hardbody.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vn2akj


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vn3vfj


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> Fuck she's so hot it's unbelievable, *i think Mandy has replaced Eva Marie as the ultimate hardbody*.


 Eva Marie should be honored to mentioned in the same sentence as Mandy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vnutu9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vook8w


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/von9cb


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vpucny


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vsgn87


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/vsh5xc


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/vsul0u


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vx7ltx


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vwys16


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vxqxm6


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vxrvwz


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

It's been one year since Mandy went back down to NXT.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the champ!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/wax9vr


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/wbd2ye


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wdljll


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wdpdug


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/weu8jr


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wfm589


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wg37bc


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wgbkl5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/wgmbda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/wj10wq


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/wp38q0


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/wp391r


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wqb9y1


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wqap0a


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wqc8q2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWrestlingWomen/comments/wqct0e


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


These three were born to be together, really hope they don't get split up if they move to the main roster. Would like to them around for a few more years, i think they could end up being remembered as a legendary group in the future.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> View attachment 130794


Her and Trish should have a stand off moment in the royal rumble.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wtlsi1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wtn9qh


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ww82xp


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ww7t5p


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Better quality


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/wylwzp


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/wyt7gq


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/wytals


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x0w131


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/x13kkv


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x3cbmm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x5wdjj


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is ridiculous how hot this woman is.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x5yhya


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWrestlingWomen/comments/x5ydo0


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

TripleG said:


> It is ridiculous how hot this woman is.


Tell me about it


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/x5z556


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x5zlsx


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x60325


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x623qi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Posting the better full-sized versions.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

PUT SOME RESPECT ON HER DAMN NAME


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


That is insane 🥵 She's an absolute Goddess.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> That is insane 🥵 She's an absolute Goddess.


You know it


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jersey said:


>


Disgraceful picture

The belts should have been polished more.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> View attachment 132919
> 
> View attachment 132918


She’s definitely top 5 for sure.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jersey said:


> She’s definitely top 5 for sure.


Can't argue that


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xavaoh


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy2ChasingGlory GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Mandy2ChasingGlory GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com












Mandy3ChasingGlory GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Mandy3ChasingGlory GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xcosfb


----------



## StoneAmbrose- (Jan 30, 2015)

...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## StoneAmbrose- (Jan 30, 2015)

this is what I call Perfection.

Enjoy.


----------



## StoneAmbrose- (Jan 30, 2015)

@EvaAngel 

you must start fapping to pictures I post. right?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xdh89z


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xdnzwj


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xdwr0z


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/xdwz7v


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/xdwrqd


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xe2kq7


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xek6ko


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> View attachment 133445


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xgnb3j


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats to Mandy & Tino


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


> Congrats to Mandy & Tino


Catch happiness, you'll never regret it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xiobqy


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> View attachment 133804
> 
> View attachment 133803


Best ass in all of WWE. Hands down.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


> Best ass in all of WWE. Hands down.


Indeed. You just can't top a firm round butt. Mandy's definitely fits that description


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xjponj


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xjr0e2


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> View attachment 133961
> 
> View attachment 133963
> 
> ...


She would’ve got pregnant playing with me


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xkwnaq


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xlcqzu


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xm8w1j


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/xnaeca


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> View attachment 134199


 The wrestling world needs Mandy and Liv both in bikinis. We trying to see who …. um is taller?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/xo8urw


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xpxar1


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xpxo1f


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/xpxskm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/xpxllz


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xqkqe0


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xuzq1d


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xvqha9


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xwpfhh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xxhhl8


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xyuadl


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y2248z


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/y3cals


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y4no3z


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

hottest woman currently on WWE TV

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y7kqn9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y7o8d7


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestlingAndMMABabes/comments/y8pgex


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Stunning!!


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


Just when i think Mandy has reached peak hotness she goes and wears an outfit like this, she's unbelievable. Loving her new hair too 😍


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

She can hold my feet while I do sit-ups !


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ya4zqh


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWrestlingWomen/comments/ya4usk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville reunite on NXT!👀 #shorts







youtube.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yb48kv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She retained woooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yb62hn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWrestlingWomen/comments/ybpwiy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Queen of NY celebrates being champ for a year.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585264413858271232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585273825066991616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585299391854055426


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yg8ec7


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yhj8td


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Lv 0 20221030120830 GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Lv 0 20221030120830 GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Hottest she's ever looked 🥵 This set is outstanding.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> View attachment 136844
> View attachment 136845
> View attachment 136846
> View attachment 136847


You clearly don’t listen, she specifically said on her live (Fantime) don’t share or screenshot none of her stuff because she doesn’t want to see it. She does it only for her fans.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jersey said:


> You clearly don’t listen, she specifically said on her live (Fantime) don’t share or screenshot none of her stuff because she doesn’t want to see it. She does it only for her fans.


I think you've just stumbled upon how the internet works.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> You clearly don’t listen, she specifically said on her live (Fantime) don’t share or screenshot none of her stuff because she doesn’t want to see it. She does it only for her fans.


I'm honestly not sure what you're talking about. I posted a few gifs i saw on another website, that's all. I don't see the issue.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think you've just stumbled upon how the internet works.


 You clearly don’t know what respecting what someone says.



EvaAngel said:


> I'm honestly not sure what you're talking about. I posted a few gifs i saw on another website, that's all. I don't see the issue.


 She doesn’t want stuff from her site to leaked or posted on forums. She was live yesterday but you can catch her live tomorrow backstage with Gigi & Jacy. You can see all that here https://www.mandyrosesacs.com/


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jersey said:


> You clearly don’t know what respecting what someone says.
> 
> She doesn’t want stuff from her site to leaked or posted on forums. She was live yesterday but you can catch her live tomorrow backstage with Gigi & Jacy. You can see all that here https://www.mandyrosesacs.com/


I understand and respect what she says she wants regarding her content but it's the internet and a vast majority of people aren't going to give a flying fuck about whether she wants that content shared widely or not. She's like most content creators who don't want their stuff spread out there will have to take action.

You want to help her stop the spread bring things like what has been posted here to HER attention so she can take the proper steps to prevent it from happening.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> You clearly don’t know what respecting what someone says.
> 
> She doesn’t want stuff from her site to leaked or posted on forums. She was live yesterday but you can catch her live tomorrow backstage with Gigi & Jacy. You can see all that here https://www.mandyrosesacs.com/


I understand that but as i said i just reposted a few gifs i saw on another website, it had nothing to do with not listening to her. I didn't take any screenshots or whatever from her videos as I've never watched her livestreams before and i have no interest in doing so. There's really no issue here.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

I love Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Thar's probably why she's concerned about WWE being aware of her content. Can't knock the hustle, I guess lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yjr48o


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yjr61v


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/yjr9gx


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yjraby


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yjrhdb


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jersey said:


>



There's lots of unscrupulous people on the internet, it's not in anyway surprising that people were leaking the content. It's also not surprising that WWE as a "family" oriented company would frown upon her doing some of the things she was apparently doing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Sexy Mandy!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yjrhdb


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Has anyone here had their genitals evaluated by Mandy yet? 
How long does she take to get back to you after you submit your dick pic?
Asking for a friend.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Even by their usual high standards TA looked really fucking hot last night, probably time for the main roster by now.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The pics she posts on her own site are getting more and more revealing. She's showing cameltoes and an under-view of her butthole now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Piers said:


> The pics she posts on her own site are getting more and more revealing. She's showing cameltoes and an under-view of her butthole now.


The further it goes, the more I think she'll end up leaving after she drops the title rather than going back up to the main roster.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

december_blue said:


> The further it goes, the more I think she'll end up leaving after she drops the title rather than going back up to the main roster.


Now don't you fucking jinx it


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Piers said:


> The pics she posts on her own site are getting more and more revealing. She's showing cameltoes and an under-view of her butthole now.


I'm sure you've seen the pool video by now, completely topless and no attempt at hiding it. I can't imagine WWE are pleased but I'm okay with it lol. As has already been said by @december_blue i could see her dropping the belt in a couple of weeks and leaving too.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

EvaAngel said:


> I'm sure you've seen the pool video by now





Piers said:


> Lv 0 20221030120830 GIF | Gfycat
> 
> 
> Watch and share Lv 0 20221030120830 GIFs on Gfycat
> ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MandyRose/comments/yl5faa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Salute to Booker T for marking out for us.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Missionary Chief said:


> Has anyone here had their genitals evaluated by Mandy yet?
> How long does she take to get back to you after you submit your dick pic?
> Asking for a friend.


The fact that you want to know if someone got their meat rated is super suspect. I’m not surprised by the person who liked your post tho😆🤣😂😅


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Jersey said:


> The fact that you want to know if someone got their meat rated is super suspect. I’m not surprised by the person who liked your post tho😆🤣😂😅


So did you? What was your score?
I got a 6.5! Not bad.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Good god Mandy gets more stunning with every day 😍


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

EvaAngel said:


> Good god Mandy gets more stunning with every day 😍


Damn right!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yp1lav


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWrestlingWomen/comments/ytgtud


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ywgukf


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ywig7u


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ywiarq


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWrestlingWomen/comments/ywudsa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yz1gxh


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yzsiar


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z2bfkl


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z2crwc


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## tmhiggs2015 (2 mo ago)

http://imgur.com/a/d4HwXh1


----------



## tmhiggs2015 (2 mo ago)

http://imgur.com/a/9YKUBwI


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z4jdkv


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z77yp1


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z8f3ff


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z8fgmx


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z8e1bc


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z8go52


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zdk3ii


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GiddyGreatAsiaticlesserfreshwaterclam.mp4



@EvaAngel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zihskb


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zle6h2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@EvaAngel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1671431909567098 GIF by strokingformandy | Gfycat


Watch and share Mandy Rose GIFs and Wwe GIFs by strokingformandy on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zqwidl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 143976
> 
> View attachment 143975


Are these from her subscription site?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Are these from her subscription site?


Yes, I believe they are.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Yes, I believe they are.


Peeps definitely getting their money's worth with the pics from the farmer's market


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Peeps definitely getting their money's worth with the pics from the farmer's market


You should see Paige van Zant's. She finally really gave the people what they want. She used to put out grainy low quality pics then she went and upped her game BIG TIME. Nothing hardcore sex, but she finally showed everything and has been killing it lately.

Mandy needs to go learn at her feet and follow her lead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mandy Rose GIF by TOMCAMiSI | Gfycat


Watch and share Mandy Rose GIFs and Wwe GIFs by TOMCAMiSI on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> You should see Paige van Zant's. She finally really gave the people what they want. She used to put out grainy low quality pics then she went and upped her game BIG TIME. Nothing hardcore sex, but she finally showed everything and has been killing it lately.
> 
> Mandy needs to go learn at her feet and follow her lead.


If Mandy keeps at this long term there's a good chance she'll have to further to keep people paying


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If Mandy keeps at this long term there's a good chance she'll have to further to keep people paying


Yeah and she might well do so because there's a lot of money in it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Yeah and she might well do so because there's a lot of money in it.


Oh with her public profile she's bound to make a killing particularly if she chooses to up the ante in regards to her content. IIRC PVZ at one point said she wouldn't do nudes but the money she was making made it too attractive a scenario.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy Rose receives a big challenge for first-time-ever match after WWE firing


Mandy Rose's recent WWE release has opened up various intriguing possibilities for her in other professional wrestling promotions.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1695/1695419-98ae3d28c68d41a28bd26b49ed3177d1.mp4


@Chelsea @EvaAngel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1695/1695420-eaa0205d61702f755621ed55675c6e11.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1695/1695421-0d14463e3348a78de13a077a14d24f9a.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1695419-98ae3d28c68d41a28bd26b49ed3177d1 GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share 1695419-98ae3d28c68d41a28bd26b49ed3177d1 GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1695421-0d14463e3348a78de13a077a14d24f9a GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share 1695421-0d14463e3348a78de13a077a14d24f9a GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1695420-eaa0205d61702f755621ed55675c6e11 GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share 1695420-eaa0205d61702f755621ed55675c6e11 GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

changed her name because wwe owns Mandy Rose


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mandysacs 80877333 136869041068588 4661986805791395345 N GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Mandysacs 80877333 136869041068588 4661986805791395345 N GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1699/1699009-bd69a858081e626d3c2168d6055f0e8b.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mandy Rose GIF by jackson6333 | Gfycat


Watch and share Mandy Rose GIFs by jackson6333 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PrestigiousBoilingAphid.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea @EvaAngel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea @EvaAngel I am mention happy right now. Trust me, you are going to like this:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DiligentOilyHerald.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MadamNikah (29 d ago)

She's definitely not shy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@EvaAngel @Chelsea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@EvaAngel @MonkasaurusRex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1702/1702823-feeadc2258cf2370dc7400d06994bdb6.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

http://imgur.com/aICRe4M


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade, Roxanne Perez, Mandy Rose, Elektra Lopez, Jacy Jayne, and Indi Hartwell


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chrome et Chromani


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/GranularGraveDairycow.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea @EvaAngel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Sonya


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 8187 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 8187 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 148178
> 
> View attachment 148177
> 
> View attachment 148176


Nice fishnets


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Nice fishnets


You are so correct. Fishnets are inherently good and sexy but Mandy makes them even more alluring. I knew you'd enjoy those pics.

So happy to know it's still Thursday here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/106u6zf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

